# Achievements those who migrated for Pakistan empty handed & what they achieved for dream of Pakistan



## PaklovesTurkiye

Asalam Alikum,

The thread of title says it all - You are here to LEARN about the SACRIFICES and CONTRIBUTION of Urdu Speakers and other Migrants (Memon, Gujrati etc) towards PAKISTAN.

Despite being ONLY 8%-10% of whole Pakistani population, the GIGANTIC efforts, sweat and blood was given by Migrants at EVERY need of the hour, UNQUESTIONED.

May be that's why Karachi and Urdu speakers are always taken for granted...Well, that's another topic.

I am honored to be the first guy to start this kind of thread. Being from Karachi myself, I take ABSOLUTE pride of being part of such civilized and educated community who can also actually FIGHT, if need arises, against all odds. There's always a fighting and daring instinct in our blood....We are the SURVIVORS and WINNERS - made this country, traveled all way long, settled in Karachi and urban areas of Sindh and turned them into such a heaven that every other ethnicity left speechless and stunned. 

As of now, we are probably in our worst phase but guess what, good times will come and this SHALL too pass, Insha Allah 

So, you guys can definitely take part in this thread and can discuss and talk and post all personalities from migrants/Urdu Speaking background who did some for Pakistan.

------------
------------

For me, I will start from him - the most respected ; Mr. Edhi







Born: February 28, 1928, Bantva, India
Died: July 8, 2016, Karachi

Abdul Sattar Edhi was a Pakistani philanthropist, ascetic, and humanitarian who founded the Edhi Foundation, which runs the *world's largest volunteer ambulance network,* along with various homeless shelters, animal shelters, rehabilitation centres, and orphanages across Pakistan.

He died on 8 July 2016 at the age of 88 due to complete kidney failure after having been placed on a ventilator. One of his last wishes was that his organs be donated for the use of the needy but due to his poor health, only his corneas were suitable for later use in donation. He was laid to rest at Edhi Village in Karachi.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdul_Sattar_Edhi#

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
25


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Areesh @Cliftonite @AZ1 @Starlord @WebMaster


----------



## rohailmalhi

The biggest sacrifice these Pakistani made was when they left everything just to come to Pakistan.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
28


----------



## Areesh

Karachi would still be treated like trash no matter what

So I really don't want to share those services since everyone knows them

Enough of proving loyalty again and again when getting treated like sh1t

Reactions: Like Like:
20 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

Areesh said:


> Karachi would still be treated like trash no matter what
> 
> So I really don't want to share those services since everyone knows them
> 
> Enough of proving loyalty again and again when getting treated like sh1t



Karachi deserves to be a Federal city, and the second capital of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
15 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Areesh said:


> Karachi would still be treated like trash no matter what
> 
> So I really don't want to share those services since everyone knows them
> 
> Enough of proving loyalty again and again when getting treated like sh1t



I share your sentiments....

but right now, we really need hope and strategy to come out of this collectively

This can be long and tough battle and we have no choice to but to fight this..

We need to not lose heart..

Hamara waqt ayega, bro...

We are not proving our loyalty to anyone, instead showing to Pakistanis what we did for them/country and that too with selfless devotion. I'll be happy if you contribute in this as well....Rock in this thread just like you do in other ones 

---------

*Abdul Qadeer Khan* NI, HI, FPAS, DEng, known as A. Q. Khan, is a Pakistani nuclear physicist and metallurgist who is colloquially known as the "father of uranium enrichment project" for his nation's clandestine atomic bomb program— though he was only part of a team who developed the technology.
Born: April 1, 1936 (age 84 years), Bhopal, India

Reactions: Like Like:
13 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cliftonite

Just some Muhajirs at the top of my head; Nazia Hassan, Rahat Kazmi, Adeeb Rizvi, Baqai, Ansar Burney, Zia Moheuddin, Bano Qudsia, Anwar Maqsood, Moin Akhtar, MM Alam.

These are just some I know. And the list goes on if I properly search and jot down. For 10% of Pakistan's population, that is a large number of intellectuals. Iska aadha contribution bhi nahi hoga Sindhi, Pashto ya Balochi community ka. Sindhis can boast about GM Syed, Pathans can boast about Khushal Khan Khattak. But no no we are racist and elitist if we say our community contributed a lot to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Cliftonite said:


> Just some Muhajirs at the top of my head; Nazia Hassan, Rahat Kazmi, Adeeb Rizvi, Baqai, Ansar Burney, Zia Moheuddin, Bano Qudsia, Anwar Maqsood, Moin Akhtar, MM Alam.
> 
> These are just some I know. And the list goes on if I properly search and jot down. For 10% of Pakistan's population, that is a large number of intellectuals. Iska aadha contribution bhi nahi hoga Sindhi, Pashto ya Balochi community ka. Sindhis can boast about GM Syed, Pathans can boast about Khushal Khan Khattak. But no no we are racist and elitist if we say our community contributed a lot to Pakistan.
> 
> We do not need to point out our loyalty. We absolutely not need to. Simple. We will get nowhere with this wishy washy compromising attitude. Always having to pander to the sons of the soil.




We'll be fine and rocking soon, guys.

We'll stick to our ground and will win as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Vortex

Why in the 21st century we are still thinking about Punjabi Sindhis Baluchis Sunnis Shias Urdu speaking white black brown yellow red etc ? 
Oh yes we are still running behind Pakistani identity... 

Isn’t Urdu our National language ? So why people are showing hate against Urdu speaking ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

I'm also from Karachi and I'm sorry but this thread is in a very bad taste. 

The biggest thing this mother pakistan gave my ancestors was shelter and protection. I cannot thank enough even if I'm given 7 lives. I cannot imagine what I would be facing today in India. 

Also the generalizing, not all Pathan, Sindhi Baloch and Punjabi are bad. Maybe less than a half percent. 

Yes there is a problem in Karachi due to PPP curse. But it should and can be solved with a cool head.

By starting such threads we agree also giving lifetime opportunity to Bharti terrorist from raw and their army terrorists. Many foreign agencies keep close eye on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Crusher

No one has given anything to Pakistan and more importantly to indigenous Pakistanis, every group currently inhabiting Pakistan is a "net benefiter" of Pakistan. Most of modern Pakistan was a wasteland before the British developed the irrigation systems in Punjab, built Railway and Karachi seaport which attracted a lot of people to these areas what are now in Pakistan even well before 1947.

People say Pakistan has water scarcity for its 220 million strong population but the fact of the matter is this area was never meant to support such a huge population before the British made infrastructure in these areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Let's summarize the History of the _Muhajirs_ in the East Pak:

They made the_ Hijret_ in its true spirit in 1947 going through atrocities to the proportion of what was perpetrated by Jengiz Han as per Winston Churchill
During the British Raj, the East Pak had "ZERO" industrial base, and 90% of the businesses, trades, professions (medicine, law, education etc.) etc. were under the Hindus
The number of industries, trades, businesses etc. the _Muhajir_ folks established till 1971 in the East Pak astonished even the Indian Hindu folks!! For example, the largest jute mill in the world was established by Adamji
The most successful RAW ops was launched using the proxies like Mujib, Mukti Bahini etc. At least a million of _Muhajir_ folks - irrespective of babies, kids, women, elderly etc. - were brutally killed, maimed, raped etc. by the Bangal folks, which ensued military ops. But, it was too little and too late. The level of brutality was so intense the Pak authority feared if it's news had reached the West Pak not a single Bangal over there would have remained alive! What happened to Mujib's family in 1975 was the template of what every _Muhajir_ family in the East Pak had to undergo in 1971. It was the total ethnic cleansing
The most of the industries and businesses the _Muhajirs_ established in the East Pak miserably failed after the creation of BD. Now, the most of BD's media, financial, economic etc. activities are controlled by the Indian Hindus and their BD subordinates. Not to mention the political influence. Yearly, the Hindu professionals send $10b of remittances back to India. BD's public education has been destroyed to such an extent a medical grad can't even properly examine a simple X-ray report! _Ilahi Adalet...._

Reactions: Like Like:
21 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Silverblaze

These people are priceless and their sacrifices are many.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Sultan Rahi, aka Maula Jatt, was also from Urdu speaker background.

Dr. Israr Ahmad was from Haryana, though he identified as a Punjabi.

Maulana Maududi. Maulana Shabbir Ahmad Usmani. Muftis Taqi and Rafi Usmani.

We got the very best cream of the crop Ulema from what is now India today. They believed strongly in the principles of Pakistan (either initially or eventually.)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mujahid Memon

@Areesh @PaklovesTurkiye @Cliftonite @Arsalan 345
Instead of just sticking to a city, people of Karachi needs to go out of their comfort zones to the far and wide of entire Pakistan specially the sparsely populated Northern areas, buy properties there, setup businesses, marry with their people. This is the only way we can really stop racist elites from their political maneuvers.

Also @Silverblaze idea is very good, not only for the political problems, we need at least 5 working ports till 2040 to cater the upcoming demands of trade.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AZ1

I am forgetting the name who started airflights in Pakistan after 1947. I think he was muhajir if i am correct. I lost the pic otherewise posted here.


----------



## ZULUDARKTANGO

AZ1 said:


> I am forgetting the name who started airflights in Pakistan after 1947. I think he was muhajir if i am correct. I lost the pic otherewise posted here.


Orient airways founded by Mirza Ahmad Ispahani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

*Atta-ur-Rahman*, FRS, FPAS is a Pakistani scientist specialising in organic chemistry who served as the chairman of the Higher Education Commission of Pakistan between October 2002 until September 2008 and the Minister for Science and Technology between March 2000 and September 2002

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Mujahid Memon said:


> @Areesh @PaklovesTurkiye @Cliftonite @Arsalan 345
> Instead of just sticking to a city, people of Karachi needs to go out of their comfort zones to the far and wide of entire Pakistan specially the sparsely populated Northern areas, buy properties there, setup businesses, marry with their people. This is the only way we can really stop racist elites from their political maneuvers.
> 
> Also @Silverblaze idea is very good, not only for the political problems, we need at least 5 working ports till 2040 to cater the upcoming demands of trade.



Intermarriage and jobs/edu for Muhajirs outside Karachi will help the situation.

In Punjab, there are no more Urdu speakers, those people have become punjabi speakers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mujahid Memon

AZ1 said:


> nice joke so leave our land and settle somewhere outside of the country, why dont you ask sindhi to do so leave karachi and go somewhere else


Bro we are Pakistani national and entire Pakistan is ours..

I don't know about your preference but I would love to live here....






rather than here....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AZ1

Mujahid Memon said:


> Bro we are Pakistani national and entire Pakistan is ours..
> 
> I don't know about your preference but I would love to live here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rather than here....



Sure tag me when you do.


----------



## Mujahid Memon

AZ1 said:


> Sure tag me when you do.


Insha'Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bouncer

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Asalam Alikum,
> 
> The thread of title says it all - You are here to LEARN about the SACRIFICES and CONTRIBUTION of Urdu Speakers and other Migrants (Memon, Gujrati etc) towards PAKISTAN.
> 
> Despite being ONLY 8%-10% of whole Pakistani population, the GIGANTIC efforts, sweat and blood was given by Migrants at EVERY need of the hour, UNQUESTIONED.
> 
> May be that's why Karachi and Urdu speakers are always taken for granted...Well, that's another topic.
> 
> I am honored to be the first guy to start this kind of thread. Being from Karachi myself, I take ABSOLUTE pride of being part of such civilized and educated community who can also actually FIGHT, if need arises, against all odds. There's always a fighting and daring instinct in our blood....We are the SURVIVORS and WINNERS - made this country, traveled all way long, settled in Karachi and urban areas of Sindh and turned them into such a heaven that every other ethnicity left speechless and stunned.
> 
> As of now, we are probably in our worst phase but guess what, good times will come and this SHALL too pass, Insha Allah
> 
> So, you guys can definitely take part in this thread and can



Excellent and long overdue thread man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Arsalan 345 said:


> What do you mean by shelter and protection? We were part of movement that created pakistan so it's our country as well. Don't think that you are a migrant.this is our country. We spill our blood for this country.



Your ancestors /grand parents haven't tell you the stories, mine have. And lol I'm not a migrant? My ancestors are from Uttar Pradesh from father side and Uttar Pradesh/Maharashtra from my mother side.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Bouncer said:


> Excellent and long overdue thread man.



Thanks, bud. You're from Karachi/Urdu speaker?


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

*





Mohammad Javed Miandad* (Urdu: محمد جاوید میانداد; born 12 June 1957), popularly known as *Javed Miandad* (Urdu: جاوید میانداد), is a Pakistani cricket coach, commentator and former cricketer known for his unconventional style of captaincy and batting. ESPNcricinfo described him as "the greatest batsman Pakistan has ever produced" [1] and his contemporary Ian Chappell extolled him as one of the finest batsmen in the history of cricket.[2] He played for Pakistan in Tests and One-Day Internationals between 1975 and 1996. Noted for his unique technique and impressive control,[3] Miandad has won accolades and applause from cricket historians as well as contemporaries. Miandad was ranked 44th among the best cricketers of all time by the ESPN Legends of Cricket.[4] He has served as a captain of the Pakistan team. He is widely known for his historic last ball big six against India in 1986 at Sharjah, when 4 runs were required to win, winning an international game in that fashion for the first time,[5] and for his contribution with the bat in the 1992 ICC World Cup. After his playing career, Miandad has remained the coach of Pakistan cricket team at various occasions, as well as held key positions in the Pakistan Cricket Board. He had three coaching stints with the Pakistan national team.[6]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Mujahid Memon said:


> specially the sparsely populated Northern areas, buy properties there, setup businesses, marry with their people.


Memon Bhai kiya hogaya. Gilgit, Baltistan, AJK me aap properties nahi lesakte. Aur phr Northern KPK me ap konsa business lagaogey? Wahan ke log aapse shaadi nahi kareinge

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Memon Bhai kiya hogaya. Gilgit, Baltistan, AJK me aap properties nahi lesakte. Aur phr Northern KPK me ap konsa business lagaogey? Wahan ke log aapse shaadi nahi kareinge



Come to North Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

mikkix said:


> One of my balochi friend asked me. Yar why we have a punjabi comedy show in all news channels at 11 pm night. Like if i tune to geo news we have khabarnak. Khabardar. Siasi theater. Mazaq raat. Hasbe haal. ETC. Why we don't have a sindhi pushtu balochi comedy shows in our news channel? Just ask he said. And i was like ummmm.



Nothing to brag about, tbh. It’s because Punjabi is so similar to Urdu so almost the entire, I repeat the word “*almost*” can understand it. A show specifically in Pashto, Baluchi or any other language would be only for a small segment.
Such a dramatic nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Moonlight

*ATTENTION*

Now the racist posts won’t be merely deleted but members will be given an infraction. keep the discussion healthy and refrain from personal or racist remarks. 

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

Cliftonite said:


> So what. India has Zee Tamil, Zee Bengali, Zee Telugu. And it doesn't matter how small, it is the responsibility of the state to be inclusive of all.
> 
> You know your type of arrogance is going to destroy Pakistan. Brushing everything under the carpet as exaggeration will only alienate the ethnicities even more. I thought moderators of the boards were supposed to be impartial





India has this
USA has that
Canada got this
UK got that.

Oh please with this comparison all the time. Look at Indian population. And there are numbers of channels that are specifically about people of a particular region in Pakistan. 
And all these channels are private and they would only show the contents that can do a great business for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BHarwana

AZ1 said:


> no more replies on this thread from me.


The person who posts most achievements of those who migrated to make Pakistan will get a positive rating from me. Here is an insensitive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Air Commodore *Muhammad Mahmood Alam* SJ was a Pakistani fighter pilot who was officially credited by the Pakistanis with having downed five Indian Air Force aircraft in 1 minute during the Indo-Pakistani War of 1965, all five aircraft are Hawker Hunter aircraft on one sortie on 7 September 1965. 

Born: July 6, 1935, Kolkata, India
Died: March 18, 2013, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I thought he was Bangali, no??


PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Air Commodore *Muhammad Mahmood Alam* SJ was a Pakistani fighter pilot who was officially credited by the Pakistanis with having downed five Indian Air Force aircraft in 1 minute during the Indo-Pakistani War of 1965, all five aircraft are Hawker Hunter aircraft on one sortie on 7 September 1965.
> 
> Born: July 6, 1935, Kolkata, India
> Died: March 18, 2013, Karachi


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Ahmet Pasha said:


> I thought he was Bangali, no??



Complicated.

This thread includes Urdu speakers and OTHER migrants as well as mentioned in title 

Born and raised in Bengal, Alam was a fluent Bengali speaker, however his paternal line was of Urdu-speaking Bihari origin; having emigrated from Patna and settled in the Bengal province of British India for a long time

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhammad_Mahmood_Alam#Early_life

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## M.Bison

Dude, All major cities need to be made into Federal Cities. Karachi, Lahore, Pindi make them all federal cities. Cut provinces down especially Punjab. Punjab needs to be broken into at least 2 at most 3-4.

This thread makes no sense.
There are Punjabis, Pashtoon, Sindhis, Balochis, Bengalis that migrated over from India to their respective areas are they not migrants? My family came from Gurdaspur which was a Muslim majority region but still given to India.. Anyways, I am technically muhjar too. What about all the muhjars that were butchered by Hindus and Sikh just for migrating over and being Muslim. Many families here were affected by partition but their sacrifice was part of the creation of Pakistan and should never be underestimated.

To count individuals is useless anyways. There are many people we never heard of that contributed to the creation of Pakistan. Every death and every Pisa is important. That is what people don't understand today. It is not about being an individual and our strength is in unity. If there is a problem you need to bring it to the forefront peacefully and work through internal channels. Not sit in the lap of the enemy as the MQM has admitted.

Today's MQM is PTM and they are going about it the wrong way. If there are some issues with the Pashto people then we should not shit on other ethnicities. That is the whole idea of the civilian government. Everyone in Pakistan wants to be the chief but no one wants to be the indian and then we count our contributions... Like the alternative would have been better.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hareeb

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Intermarriage and jobs/edu for Muhajirs outside Karachi will help the situation.
> 
> In Punjab, there are no more Urdu speakers, those people have become punjabi speakers.


There were no urdu speakers in Punjab shortly after independence. Refugees in Punjab came from Eastern Punjab and surrounding areas and were mostly punjabi speaking. Those were mainly butchered by Sikhs and punjabi hindus. You may you read about trains full of dead bodies coming at Lahore station but at Karachi station? I think not. Those who reached Karachi were from Lucknow thus gathering of urdu speaking made it a centre of urdu speaking population. Even those who reached Lahore station later migrated to Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

*Here's one man who *literally changed Pakistan's destiny and gave the nation, and our people the ultimate weapon.* One of the fathers of Pakistan's nuclear weapons program.*
The legendary Dr muhammad raziuddin siddiqui (Allah bless his soul).

*Theoretical physicist and a renowned mathematician.
MA in Mathematics, under Dr Paul Dirac University of Cambridge.
Studied Quantum mechanics under the great Albert Einstein.
Achieved his doctorate under Albert Einstein.
Worked on the US, British and French nuclear weapons program.
Vice Chancellor of Quaid-e-Azam University.
Nishan-I-Imtiaz recipient. *




















Dr. Muhammad Raziuddin Siddiqui was born on 8 January 1908 in Hyderabad, Deccan, India. He was one of the students, who attended the newly established Osmania University. He completed his matriculation from Osmania University in 1921, and earned the BA degree in Mathematics with distinction in 1925. He was one of the graduates of the first batch of Osmania University, in 1925.

Raziuddin was then awarded a scholarship from the Government of State of Hyderabad to pursue higher studies in United Kingdom where he completed his MA in Mathematics, under Paul Dirac from the University of Cambridge in 1928. Then, he proceeded further to work for his PhD at the University of Leipzig in Germany (Weimar Republic).

He studied Mathematics and Quantum mechanics under Albert Einstein in Berlin and Heisenberg at Leipzig. He completed his PhD in Theoretical Physics, writing a brief research thesis on the Theory of relativity and the Nuclear energy. He did his post-doctoral work at the University of Paris, France.

While in Europe, when Dr. Raziuddin Siddique was working on his post-doctoral research at the Paris University, he had the opportunity to meet with the members of ‘The Paris Group’ where he had led the discussions on unsolved problems in physics and in mathematics. During his stay in Great Britain, he studied Quantum mechanics and published scientific papers at the Cavendish Laboratory.

In 1931, Raziuddin Siddiqui returned to Hyderabad, British Indian Empire, and joined Osmania University, Hyderabad, as an Associate Professor of Mathematics. During 1948–49, he served as Vice-Chancellor of Osmania University, appointed by the Governor.



In 1950, at the request of the Government of Pakistan, Dr. Raziuddin Siddiqui, along with his family migrated to Karachi. In Karachi, he joined the Karachi University's teaching faculty and taught as Professor of Applied Mathematics. In 1953, he was simultaneously appointed to the post of Vice-Chancellor of the University of Sindh and the University of Peshawar. Dr. Siddiqui founded the first mathematical society in Pakistan in 1952 by the name of ‘All Pakistan Mathematics Association’ (now known as Pakistan Mathematical Society), and remained its President until 1972. In 1956, Siddiqui helped establish the nuclear power and its expansion in the country by first joining the newly established Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) and then establishing the first science directorate on Mathematical physics.

In 1964, he moved to Islamabad where he joined Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission. There he began his academic research in theoretical physics. In 1965, with the establishment of Quaid-e-Azam University (QAU), Dr. Siddiqui was appointed as its first Vice-Chancellor by the then Foreign Minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto. He was one of the first professors of Physics at the Quaid-e-Azam University where he also served as the Chairman of the Physics Department. He continued his tenure until 1972, when he re-joined the PAEC at the request of Prime Minister Bhutto.

During the 1960s, he helped convince President Field Marshal Ayub Khan to make a proposed university a research institution. He, at first, established ‘Institute of Physics’ at the QAU, and invited Professor Riazuddin to be its first director and the Dean of the Faculty. Then, Professor Riazuddin, with the help of his mentor Dr. Abdus Salam, convinced the then PAEC chairman Dr. Ishrat Hussain Usmani to send all the theoreticians to Institute of Physics to form a physics group. This established the ‘Theoretical Physics Group’ (TPG), which later designed the nuclear weapons for the country.

With the establishment of TPG, Raziuddin Siddiqui began to work with Dr. Abdus Salam, and on his advice began the research in Theoretical Physics at the PAEC. In 1970, he established the Mathematical Physics Group at the PAEC, where he led academic research in advanced mathematics. He also delegated mathematicians to PAEC to specialise in their fields at the MPG Division of PAEC.

After the Indo-Pakistani War of 1971, Dr. Raziuddin Siddiqui joined the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) at the request of Prime Minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto. Dr. Siddiqui was the first full-time Technical Member of the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission and was responsible for the preparation of its charter.

During the 1970s, Dr. Siddiqui worked on problems in theoretical physics with Pakistani theoretical physicists in the integrated atomic bomb project. Previously, he had worked in Europe, including carrying out nuclear research in the British nuclear program, and the French atomic program. At the PAEC, he became a mentor of some of the country's academic scientists. At PAEC, he was the director of the Mathematical Physics Group (MPG) and was tasked with performing mathematical calculations involved in fission and supercomputing. While both MPG and Theoretical Physics Group (TPG) had reported directly to Abdus Salam, Siddiqui co-ordinated each meeting with the scientists of TPG and mathematicians of the MPG. At the PAEC, he directed the mathematical research directly involving the general relativity, and helped establish the quantum computers laboratories at the PAEC.

Since theoretical physics plays a major role in identifying the parameters of nuclear physics, Dr. Siddiqui started the work on special relativity's complex applications, the ‘Relativity of simultaneity’. His Mathematical Physics Group undertook the research and performed calculations on ‘Relativity of simultaneity’ during the process of weapon detonation, where multiple explosive energy rays are bound to release in the same isolate and close medium at the same time interval.

After his work at the PAEC, Dr. Raziuddin Siddiqui again joined Quaid-e-Azam University's Physics Faculty. As professor of Physics, he continued his research at the Institute of Physics, QAU. He helped develop the higher education sector, and placed mainframe policies in the institution. Dr. Raziuddin Siddiqui Memorial Library is named after Dr. Muhammad Raziuddin Siddiqui at the Quaid-i-Azam University.

Dr. Siddiqui remained in Islamabad, and had associated himself with Quaid-e-Azam University. In 1990, he was made Professor Emeritus of Physics and Mathematics there. He died on 8 January 1998, at the age of 90. His biography was written by scientists who had worked with him. In 1960, due to his efforts to expand education, he was awarded the third-highest civilian award of Pakistan, Sitara-i-Imtiaz, from the then-President of Pakistan, Field Marshal Ayub Khan.

In 1981, he was awarded the second highest civilian award, Hilal-i-Imtiaz, from President General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq due to his efforts in Pakistan's atomic programme, and popularising science in Pakistan. In May 1998, the Government of Pakistan awarded him the highest civilian award, Nishan-i-Imtiaz posthumously by the Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif when Pakistan conducted its first successful nuclear tests. Dr. Raziuddin Siddiqui Memorial Library is named after Dr. Muhammad Raziuddin Siddiqui at the Quaid-i-Azam University.

His eldest daughter, Dr. Shirin Tahir-Kheli, is a former Special Assistant to the President of the United States of America, and Senior Adviser for women's empowerment.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Bro Balochistan is bigger than Punjab.


M.Bison said:


> Dude, All major cities need to be made into Federal Cities. Karachi, Lahore, Pindi make them all federal cities. Cut provinces down especially Punjab. Punjab needs to be broken into at least 2 at most 3-4.
> 
> This thread makes no sense.
> There are Punjabis, Pashtoon, Sindhis, Balochis, Bengalis that migrated over from India to their respective areas are they not migrants? My family came from Gurdaspur which was a Muslim majority region but still given to India.. Anyways, I am technically muhjar too. What about all the muhjars that were butchered by Hindus and Sikh just for migrating over and being Muslim. Many families here were affected by partition but their sacrifice was part of the creation of Pakistan and should never be underestimated.
> 
> To count individuals is useless anyways. There are many people we never heard of that contributed to the creation of Pakistan. Every death and every Pisa is important. That is what people don't understand today. It is not about being an individual and our strength is in unity. If there is a problem you need to bring it to the forefront peacefully and work through internal channels. Not sit in the lap of the enemy as the MQM has admitted.
> 
> Today's MQM is PTM and they are going about it the wrong way. If there are some issues with the Pashto people then we should not shit on other ethnicities. That is the whole idea of the civilian government. Everyone in Pakistan wants to be the chief but no one wants to be the indian and then we count our contributions... Like the alternative would have been better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

M.Bison said:


> Dost, Punjab is too large in terms of the public and is mismanaged. It needs to be broken into smaller more manageable pieces. It would be better for the health of Pakistan and Punjabis overall.
> 
> Politics is not about the land Area.. its about population. At least make Bahawalpur with multan as a hub.


Sir it took 2 hours to clean this thread please stick to topic There is an other thread for this discussion kindly take it there it is a humble request.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

BHarwana said:


> Sir it took 2 hours to clean this thread please stick to topic There is an other thread for this discussion kindly take it there it is a humble request.



You got it, boss. Thought it was a conversation and not a list lol but I've said my piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Hareeb said:


> There were no urdu speakers in Punjab shortly after independence. Refugees in Punjab came from Eastern Punjab and surrounding areas and were mostly punjabi speaking. Those were mainly butchered by Sikhs and punjabi hindus. You may you read about trains full of dead bodies coming at Lahore station but at Karachi station? I think not. Those who reached Karachi were from Lucknow thus gathering of urdu speaking made it a centre of urdu speaking population. Even those who reached Lahore station later migrated to Karachi.



You are wrong brother, there are many Urdu speakers in Lahore that I know of personally. Many of them have high positions and good jobs throughout the city, I am sure it is the same for other cities in Punjab.

The thing is that many have begun to speak Punjabi and are basically Punjabis now. You cannot distinguish them from those whose forefathers are from here.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Enigma SIG

Need to get out of this victim mentality. My maternal/paternal side moved in from UP to Lahore and were fortunate enough to have not got ripped to pieces as they landed in Wagha, the previous train was drenched in blood. Lost everything they had, lands, animals, belongings. Started anew, got some land, lost it somewhere down the road due to sheer bad luck but are still proud urdu speaking folks living in Lahore. 

Proud Pakistani ban k jio!

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Sunshine48

Waiting for the day when my name will be added to the list (inshaAllah)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Enigma SIG said:


> Need to get out of this victim mentality. My maternal/paternal side moved in from UP to Lahore and were fortunate enough to have not got ripped to pieces as they landed in Wagha, the previous train was drenched in blood. Lost everything they had, lands, animals, belongings. Started anew, got some land, lost it somewhere down the road due to sheer bad luck but are still proud urdu speaking folks living in Lahore.
> 
> Proud Pakistani ban k jio!



Glad to have you brother, actually we consider you as one of us. You are the same like any of us. Punjab is not an ethnic group, but moreso a linguistic, cultural group.

There are many Urdu speaker origin people in Lahore and Faisalabad, but they identify as Punjabi now.

Actually the same should have happened in Sindh, I don't know why the rift was made between Urdu speaker and Sindhis. You should all be equal Sindhis to any other. Clearly Pakistan failed in this endeavor. We need to work harder to fix these issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> So, I started a bloody thread regarding Urdu speaking people and their contribution and this dude from England is talking about soldiers....
> 
> @BHarwana @Jungibaaz Would you guys allow the thread to derail?



Bro, am retired from mod duties. Can't help you since your tagging me here. Nice thread by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Will be opened after moderation,



Areesh said:


> @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> Told you not to create this thread
> 
> It isn't worth it


Sir, these are just internet warriors. What matters is the common folk. I have lived in karachi for almost a decade now, urdu speaking, sindhi, baloch, Gilgiti, Kashmiri, seraiki we all live in unity. We take care of one another, some people try and divide us on sect and casts. Urdu speaking or any community doesn't have to prove their loyalty, i would say thats not the aim here. So this thread will go on and any off-topic troll will be dealt with.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## waz

Much of Pakistan's scientific class came from such background, yes you know those folks who gave Pakistan the bomb. 
I love all Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## niaz

Hareeb said:


> There were no urdu speakers in Punjab shortly after independence. Refugees in Punjab came from Eastern Punjab and surrounding areas and were mostly punjabi speaking. Those were mainly butchered by Sikhs and punjabi hindus. You may you read about trains full of dead bodies coming at Lahore station but at Karachi station? I think not. Those who reached Karachi were from Lucknow thus gathering of urdu speaking made it a centre of urdu speaking population. Even those who reached Lahore station later migrated to Karachi.



I am aware of a large of Urdu speakers who migrated from Urdu speaking areas into Sargodha. Additionally, I once went to Lalian (Dist Chiniot) to attend a wedding, it was then full of migrants from Ambala (Haryana) who spoke a dialect of Urdu.

There may have been no Urdu speakers in Punjab before 1947, but quite a few Urdu Dailies were issued from Lahore. Lahore had the largest Urdu Bazar in the pre-partition subcontinent and a very large number of Urdu writers & poets were from Punjab.

How can we ignore Allama Iqbal, Krishan Chander, Manto, Hafiz Jallandhari, Hafeez Hoshiar puri, Faiz Ahmad Faiz, Sahir Ludhianvi, Ahmed Nadeen Qasmi, Maulana Zafar Ali Khan, Imtiaz Ali Taj, Abdul Majeed Salik, Nasim Hijazi, Agha Hashar Kashmiri and many more? The Mother tongue of the Punjab region was undoubtedly Punjabi but Urdu was quite prevalent among the educated class even then.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Arsalan 345

all my posts are now deleted by mods.thing is they can delete post but they can't hide the facts. this is what happens when you start identifying problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

Mujahid Memon said:


> marry with their people.



lol


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*USELESS THREAD*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Shahzaz ud din said:


> Indian Muslims are far more educated and talented than our so called mahajirs and Urdu speakers.Even being in large number they could not get the due share.But on the other hand Urdu speakers in Pakistan did the wonders.Reason they were provided the best opportunities to flourish.Their language was made official language.Country,s best school ,colleges,universities and hospitals were at their disposal.They got settled in urban areas. Thay always had a lion share in the bureaucracy and other govt postings.They always held important ministries.But still they are not satisfied.They always behave like a cry baby.Actually they miss Altaf bhai very much and they think they are incomplete without him.Otherwise in today,s Pakistan !!!!
> President of Pakistan--------------Urdu speaker
> Chief Justice of Pakistan--------------Urdu speaker
> Attorney general of Pakistan--------------Urdu speaker
> Federal law minister-------------------------Urdu speaker
> Federal Minister for water and power-------------------------Urdu speaker
> Federal minister for planning-------------------------Urdu speaker
> Federal minister for port and shipping-------------------------Urdu speaker
> Federal Minister for IT-------------------------Urdu speaker
> Chairman Pakistan cricket board -------------------------Urdu speaker
> Governor of Sindh-------------------------Urdu speaker
> Chief of air staff-------------------------Urdu speaker
> Chief of general staff-------------------------Urdu speaker
> I can add few more.But it would be useless.I*f we compare with India,s twenty crore Muslims. Out of 29 states only one sate has Muslim Governor and at union level they have only one second class none elected minister.*



Karachi does not miss Altaf bhai...If we were, then would never had voted for PTI - Imran Khan

Everyone got the idea of this thread but you didn't...Feel sorry for you

If you have nothing relevant to post then please don't divert/derail the thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Shahzaz ud din said:


> Indian Muslims are far more educated and talented than our so called mahajirs and Urdu speakers



As per many reports and studies Indian Muslims rank lower than even Dalits when it comes to education and other factors

https://amp.scroll.in/article/81227...ate-of-enrolment-in-higher-education-in-india

Now you are saying those who migrated to Pakistan are worse than them who are worse than Dalits

So we can say that Pakistani state either didn't provide education to migrants and kept them uneducated and worse than Indian Muslims who are worse than Dalits

Or what you said is bullshit

Take your pick

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Enigma SIG said:


> Need to get out of this victim mentality. My maternal/paternal side moved in from UP to Lahore and were fortunate enough to have not got ripped to pieces as they landed in Wagha, the previous train was drenched in blood. Lost everything they had, lands, animals, belongings. Started anew, got some land, lost it somewhere down the road due to sheer bad luck but are still proud urdu speaking folks living in Lahore.
> 
> Proud Pakistani ban k jio!



You still didn't get the idea of this thread 

If you can contribute positively, then please do so

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

I’ve always said that the first Pakistanis among us were those that left their homes, livelihoods, ways of life and even forfeit their own life, to move to Pakistan. Let’s remember, this state was barely a state at the time, a fledgling dream. It shows their great faith and resolve that they sacrificed so much to come to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Jungibaaz said:


> I’ve always said that the first Pakistanis among us were those that left their homes, livelihoods, ways of life and even forfeit their own life, to move to Pakistan. Let’s remember, this state was barely a state at the time, a fledgling dream. It shows their great faith and resolve that they sacrificed so much to come to Pakistan.



Not only this....Let me say, This hard travelling and sacrifice instilled the love for country in such a sense that may be other communities never experience it

Only Migrants, who shed their blood and sweat, for a place, actually knows what a country is worth for.

We have made this country/city our home...and We are not going anywhere no matter how hard our rights are violated, we will still fight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Moin Akhter, was a Pakistani television, film and stage artist, humorist, comedian, impersonator, host, writer, singer, director and producer who rose to fame in the era of Radio Pakistan along with his co-actors Anwer Maqsood and Bushra Ansari. Wikipedia

Born: December 24, 1950, Karachi
Died: April 22, 2011, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I consider all people of Pakistan to be equal

The Distinction of Karachi is due to it being a port city and trade hub , for Pakistan for 70 years
So naturally , being a trade hub it enjoyed big schools , art centers and educated people




Once you are in Pakistan , you can go anywhere and build a home and live your life

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Areesh said:


> Now you are saying those who migrated to Pakistan are worse than them who are worse than Dalits


I think you have some comprehension issues.Where did I say that some body is worst and some body is not.Neither I talked about the peoples who migrated from India after 1947 as well.I just talked about the living and working environment available to current generation Indian Muslims and Pakistani Urdu speakings .PAK Urdu speakings as compared to Indian Muslims had better environment to utilize their talent .That,s why they were able to contributed a lot in all walks of life.Where as the matter of comparison between two communities of almost same origin is concerned.I stand by my analysis.Indian Muslims are very talented peoples.Talent has nothing to do with literacy.Since living in Canada for last 20 years .I have met so many of Indian Muslims here in Canada and USA.I found them very upright. Well mannered, knowledgeable,articulated and very helpful peoples.Socially they always try to connect with Muslims specially from Pakistan.I just shared my observation it could be wrong.One more thing till today in spite of all kinds of persecutions I could not find any Indian Muslim saying any bad thing about India.Where as 90% of anti Pakistan propaganda is done by people like Altaf Hussain,Haqqani and Tariq Fateh etc.Who are they!!!
BTW keep your bullshit with you and enjoy.



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Karachi does not miss Altaf bhai...If we were, then would never had voted for PTI - Imran Khan
> 
> Everyone got the idea of this thread but you didn't...Feel sorry for you
> 
> If you have nothing relevant to post then please don't divert/derail the thread


Sure Karachi does not miss Altaf but its supporters do

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Shahzaz ud din said:


> Haqqani and Tariq Fateh etc.Who are they!!!


Hain? Haqqanis are Muhajirs too? They are Pashtoons I believe
LOL Tariq Fateh is a Muhajir Hating (Especially UP, CP Muhajirs) Punjabi
https://m.economictimes.com/news/po...in-islam-tarek-fatah/articleshow/56083216.cms

PTM, BLA, SRA, TTP, Sindudesh, Azad Balochistan, Azad Pashtunistan are not done by likes of Altaf Hussain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Shahzaz ud din said:


> Sure Karachi does not miss Altaf but its supporters do



Nawaz and Zardari are also missed by their supporters so what is your point?

I voted Imran Khan twice - in 2013 and in 2018.
.
He is prime minister today due to KARACHI.

---------------
---------------

*Nadir Ali P4 Pakao*

Nadir Ali is a comedian, based in Karachi, Pakistan. He is the former member of Popular prank show Zara Hut Kay. He is now running his own prank show as P 4 Pakao. Nadir is a famous comedy artist on social media. He has a large number of fan following over the internet.

He is the *ONLY* comedian youtuber from Pakistan to have *3.12 M* subscribers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> *Nadir Ali P4 Pakao*
> 
> Nadir Ali is a comedian, based in Karachi, Pakistan. He is the former member of Popular prank show Zara Hut Kay. He is now running his own prank show as P 4 Pakao. Nadir is a famous comedy artist on social media. He has a large number of fan following over the internet.


Isn't he Sindhi?


----------



## dexter

Its funny how when threads on other ethinicities on this section are being opened up no one cared about Pakistaniyat but a single thread in years on urduspeaking comes up, the small fraction of these racists lose their mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cliftonite

Shahzaz ud din said:


> I think you have some comprehension issues.Where did I say that some body is worst and some body is not.Neither I talked about the peoples who migrated from India after 1947 as well.I just talked about the living and working environment available to current generation Indian Muslims and Pakistani Urdu speakings .PAK Urdu speakings as compared to Indian Muslims had better environment to utilize their talent .That,s why they were able to contributed a lot in all walks of life.Where as the matter of comparison between two communities of almost same origin is concerned.I stand by my analysis.Indian Muslims are very talented peoples.Talent has nothing to do with literacy.Since living in Canada for last 20 years .I have met so many of Indian Muslims here in Canada and USA.I found them very upright. Well mannered, knowledgeable,articulated and very helpful peoples.Socially they always try to connect with Muslims specially from Pakistan.I just shared my observation it could be wrong.One more thing till today in spite of all kinds of persecutions I could not find any Indian Muslim saying any bad thing about India.Where as 90% of anti Pakistan propaganda is done by people like Altaf Hussain,Haqqani and Tariq Fateh etc.Who are they!!!
> BTW keep your bullshit with you and enjoy.
> 
> 
> Sure Karachi does not miss Altaf but its supporters do



Tarek Fatah identifies as a Punjabi.

What about Marvi Sirmed? Reham Khan? Gul Bukhari? Manzoor Pashteen? Mama Qadeer? Hybryair Bugti? Murtaza Bhutto? ZAB who divided the country in two? Ghulam Mustafa Khar who planned to bomb GHQ?

It shows your bias that the only traitors you can see are Muhajirs. Even though are many many sons of the soil who are backstabbing traitors too. You know why you see only see Muhajirs as 90% traitors? Because you haven't accepted us as Pakistanis. So naturally any non state activity by Muhajir is amplified in your eyes and you ignore the same activity by a son of the soil.


And @PaklovesTurkiye you're still on the backfoot, that we don't support MQM. In racists ko koi nai farq parta kuch bhi keh lo.

*We will only apologize for MQM the day a Sindhi has to apologize for Bhutto's actions in 1971 and a Punjabi has to apologize for Nawaz Sharif being best friends with India.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Isn't he Sindhi?



May be...I seriously don't know....He may be never talked about it but he used to live in bufferzone I beleive, which is Urdu speaking locality and judging by his accent....He is more likely Urdu speaking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> You still didn't get the idea of this thread
> 
> If you can contribute positively, then please do so


I know what the idea is behind.These idea and threads are useless.Today you want a thread on Urdu speakers.Tomorrow there will be thread on Sindhi speakers.Day after thread on Pashto speaker and then so on.Why you guys are giving ethnic color to these worthy peoples !!!!.They are Pakistanis.Try to glorify them as Pakistanis.When you guys give them ethnic color actually you are doing injustice to them.


----------



## bananarepublic

Mujahid Memon said:


> @Areesh @PaklovesTurkiye @Cliftonite @Arsalan 345
> Instead of just sticking to a city, people of Karachi needs to go out of their comfort zones to the far and wide of entire Pakistan specially the sparsely populated Northern areas, buy properties there, setup businesses, marry with their people. This is the only way we can really stop racist elites from their political maneuvers.
> 
> Also @Silverblaze idea is very good, not only for the political problems, we need at least 5 working ports till 2040 to cater the upcoming demands of trade.



Q ji , Karachi mai ghand or kachra phelakai yaha ana chahte ho?
First fix yourself and the community you live in ,Don't run away thinking its someone else responsibility. you are part of the problem and you are part of the solution.
I know people from certain areas have horrendous civic responsibility and the worst offenders are the educated one.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Cliftonite said:


> And @PaklovesTurkiye you're still on the backfoot, that we don't support MQM. In racists ko koi nai farq parta kuch bhi keh lo.



Arey jani, main backfoot pe nh hun.....Environment thanda rakhne ki koshish kar rha hun since this thread is not meant for trash talk.

Will school these racist jerks on some other thread...This thread is purely on migrants' contribution and I would like to keep it as it is.



bananarepublic said:


> Q ji , Karachi mai ghand or kachra phelakai yaha ana chahte ho?
> First fix yourself and the community you live in ,Don't run away thinking its someone else responsibility. you are part of the problem and you are part of the solution.
> I know people from certain areas have horrendous civic responsibility and the worst offenders are the educated one.



His post was in good spirit but I overall agree with you

Please keep this on topic, please....no more further irrelevant comments, please

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Cliftonite said:


> Tarek Fatah identifies as a Punjabi


His family migrated from Bombay.He was born in Karachi.Attended university of Karachi.Cannot speak a word of Punjabi.Even if his claim of being Punjabi is true.For me he is worse than a pig.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Shahzaz ud din said:


> I know what the idea is behind.These idea and threads are useless.Today you want a thread on Urdu speakers.Tomorrow there will be thread on Sindhi speakers.Day after thread on Pashto speaker and then so on.Why you guys are giving ethnic color to these worthy peoples !!!!.They are Pakistanis.Try to glorify them as Pakistanis.When you guys give them ethnic color actually you are doing injustice to them.



I disagree. 

Yes, they are Pakistanis - famous ones. 

But there is nothing wrong if they also gets mentioned by their ethnicity....It doesn't make them any less Pakistani

Secondly, Urdu speakers won't object if any person from different ethnicity starts thread on their contribution.

People of Pakistan need to know who did what and to what extent.

It's history so need to remember it



Shahzaz ud din said:


> His family migrated from Bombay.He was born in Karachi.Attended university of Karachi.Cannot speak a word of Punjabi.Even if his claim of being Punjabi is true.For me he is worse than a pig.



Yes, he is a pig but so is nawaz, zardari, uzair baloch, sindhudesh fans, jaag punjabi jaag fans, pashtunistan fans, ptm, mohsin dawar etc blah blah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cliftonite

bananarepublic said:


> Q ji , Karachi mai ghand or kachra phelakai yaha ana chahte ho?
> First fix yourself and the community you live in ,Don't run away thinking its someone else responsibility. you are part of the problem and you are part of the solution.
> I know people from certain areas have horrendous civic responsibility and the worst offenders are the educated one.



Sindhi apne ilaqe ko kachra kundi banaake Karachi aa sakte hain. Siraiki apna kharab ilaqa chor ke Karachi aasakta hai. Hum rokein tou bolo ge Karachi sab ka hai.

Hum kahin aur jaane ka bolein tou pehle Karachi theek karo phir kahin aur jao.

@PaklovesTurkiye I appreciate your efforts but this thread will continuously be hijacked by racist sons of the soil. Koi faida nahi bhai. Ek ko bhagao ge tou 10 aur ajayein ge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZULUDARKTANGO

Shahzaz ud din said:


> I think you have some comprehension issues.Where did I say that some body is worst and some body is not.Neither I talked about the peoples who migrated from India after 1947 as well.I just talked about the living and working environment available to current generation Indian Muslims and Pakistani Urdu speakings .PAK Urdu speakings as compared to Indian Muslims had better environment to utilize their talent .That,s why they were able to contributed a lot in all walks of life.Where as the matter of comparison between two communities of almost same origin is concerned.I stand by my analysis.Indian Muslims are very talented peoples.Talent has nothing to do with literacy.Since living in Canada for last 20 years .I have met so many of Indian Muslims here in Canada and USA.I found them very upright. Well mannered, knowledgeable,articulated and very helpful peoples.Socially they always try to connect with Muslims specially from Pakistan.I just shared my observation it could be wrong.One more thing till today in spite of all kinds of persecutions I could not find any Indian Muslim saying any bad thing about India.Where as 90% of anti Pakistan propaganda is done by people like Altaf Hussain,Haqqani and Tariq Fateh etc.Who are they!!!
> BTW keep your bullshit with you and enjoy.
> 
> 
> Sure Karachi does not miss Altaf but its supporters do


You surely are wrong in your views, there are many indian muslims who abuse indian goverment, and please there are many people like Altaf Hussain, Hussain Haqanni and tariq Fatah from different races in pakistan who cause more problem to pakistan such as BLA, taliban, punjabi conservative lashkars terrorist these group can not even be compared to mqm has done, and also growing anti nationals in sindh such as sindudash group how can you say 90% of anti nationals are urdu speakers we know who created masive blunders in Pakistan and which type of elite people in Pakistan cause massive corruption in Pakistan their do not belong mostly from Urdu speaking groups. how can you compare us with Indian Muslims? Pakistan was build for Muslims of the region British India and Muslims of new India where a big part of its formation, was there a law which prevent Muslims migrating in Pakistan from India after 1947 ? we are as much Pakistani as any one is the problem is that now for decades we are being discriminated a lot we are not being given even over share of jobs in government which is surely discrimination, mqm was created just to get over it but unfortunately it got corrupt and now it gone..the day altaf barked againt Pakistan the day it was thrown out!!!even his own area chose a Pti candidate, My own family voted a patan candidate to get over...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Cliftonite said:


> What about Marvi Sirmed? Reham Khan? Gul Bukhari? Manzoor Pashteen? Mama Qadeer? Hybryair Bugti? Murtaza Bhutto? ZAB who divided the country in two? Ghulam Mustafa Khar who planned to bomb GHQ?


They all are pigs and are anti Pak no doubt about that.But I am comparing Indian Muslims with Pakistani Urdu speakers not with these bastard.Seems some comprehension issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Moonlight @waz @BHarwana 

And this thread again got derailed....

Please see who was the instigator...others just reacted

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

*Nazia Hassan* was a Pakistani pop singer-songwriter, lawyer and social activist. She started her music career at the age of 10, and became one of the most prominent singers of Pakistan. She enjoyed widespread popularity across South and Southeast Asia and has been called the "Queen of Pop" in South Asia. Wikipedia

Born: April 3, 1965, Karachi
Died: August 13, 2000, London, United Kingdom

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## niaz

Shahzaz ud din said:


> Indian Muslims are far more educated and talented than our so called mahajirs and Urdu speakers.Even being in large number they could not get the due share.But on the other hand Urdu speakers in Pakistan did the wonders.Reason they were provided the best opportunities to flourish.Their language was made official language.Country,s best school ,colleges,universities and hospitals were at their disposal.They got settled in urban areas. Thay always had a lion share in the bureaucracy and other govt postings.They always held important ministries.But still they are not satisfied.They always behave like a cry baby.Actually they miss Altaf bhai very much and they think they are incomplete without him.Otherwise in today,s Pakistan !!!!
> President of Pakistan--------------Urdu speaker
> Chief Justice of Pakistan--------------Urdu speaker
> Attorney general of Pakistan--------------Urdu speaker
> Federal law minister-------------------------Urdu speaker
> Federal Minister for water and power-------------------------Urdu speaker
> Federal minister for planning-------------------------Urdu speaker
> Federal minister for port and shipping-------------------------Urdu speaker
> Federal Minister for IT-------------------------Urdu speaker
> Chairman Pakistan cricket board -------------------------Urdu speaker
> Governor of Sindh-------------------------Urdu speaker
> Chief of air staff-------------------------Urdu speaker
> Chief of general staff-------------------------Urdu speaker
> I can add few more.But it would be useless.I*f we compare with India,s twenty crore Muslims. Out of 29 states only one sate has Muslim Governor and at union level they have only one second class none elected minister.*



For the record, according to my info, Air Chief Marshal Anwar Mujahid Khan is from Zafarwal, Dist Narowal. I don't think his mother tongue is Urdu. Additionally, Minister of Planning Asad Umer is the son of Maj Gen Ghulam Umer mentioned in the Hamoodur Rahman report. Are you sure that he comes from an Urdu speaking family?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Anwar Maqsood Hameedi popularly known as Anwar Maqsood is a Pakistani Scriptwriter, Television Host, Satirist, Humorist, and Infrequent Actor. He is well known for his drama write-ups for PTV in the late 1970s and 1980s. Wikipedia

Born: September 7, 1935 (age 84 years), Hyderabad State

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## niaz

The word Communalism is derived from Community. I would, therefore, define it as the fostering of cohesiveness within and allegiance to one's own ethnic, linguistic, religious, or sectarian community and discrimination of those from other communities. Whether within or without the national boundaries. In my opinion Communalisms leads to ‘Bigotry’ and therefore I am an anti-communalist.

Partition of the subcontinent was an extremely traumatic experience for nearly 15-million people. Most were forced to move due to a serious threat to their lives but many also opted to migrate on the hope of living among their co-religionists based on their belief in the ‘Two Nation’ theory and that promise that Pakistan was meant to be the home of all the Muslims of the subcontinent who chose to move there.

Since I have no direct experience with the plight of the Hindus & Sikhs who migrated from West Pakistan & East Pakistan into India; I would limit my post to those who came to Pakistan. Regardless of the reason for migration; the brutal fact is that it was the creation of Pakistan that caused the Muslims of the region that is now India to migrate.

Hindus from Pakistan and Muslims from India had to renegotiate their identities as rightful citizens of their adopted countries. India did not need to change its name thus the creation of the nation-state was not much of a problem. But the only “Raison D’etre” for the creation of Pakistan was religion; Founding Fathers, therefore, adopted a ‘Single’ language (Urdu) in an attempt the give the new citizens a sense of national identity other than religion. The attempt however backfired and very soon Pakistan had two national languages; the seeds of the destruction of the Two-Nation Theory thus had been ‘Sown’ as early as March 1948.

During both the Mughal and the colonial era subcontinent had been divided into provinces mainly for the purpose of the government, albeit the boundaries kept changing. Over the period the residents of the provinces adopted a cultural identity that was not based upon religion.

In my humble opinion, despite the fact Pakistan was to be home for all the subcontinent Muslims; understanding of the region based community identity continued and attempts of creating a national identity for Pakistan were not successful due to ossification/inflexibility of a largely illiterate population and because until the 1930's the political leaders were happy to remain with united India.

One would have thought that the 1971 disaster which resulted in the reduction of Pakistan to half her original size would jolt my fellow Pakistani into better cohesion, but alas it did not.

PPP continues to threaten with the ‘Sindh’ card. Baluchi nationalist movement has refused to die-down and until the 1979 Soviet invasion, the Paktunistan issue was very much alive.

Because the majority of the immigrants in Punjab came from Punjabi speaking areas and even those who were from Haryana & UP have assimilated with the indigenous population, the ethnic problem should have disappeared by now. It is therefore with great dismay that I see severe criticism of Urdu, the national language coming from Punjab, and whining that despite having so many top posts Urdu speakers are not satisfied.

Regardless of the region one is from, when a Pakistani travels abroad, he is treated as ‘Pakistani’. The achievements described in this thread were the achievement of Pakistanis. IMHO one the highest honors (Nobel Prize in Physics) was achieved by Prof Abdus Salam, who was a Qadiani but also a “Pakistani”.

I humbly request my compatriots to try overcoming the ‘Communal’ bias and stop criticizing Urdu and Pakistanis of different ethnicity and/or religion. No one is stopping anyone from speaking in their mother tongue and keeping their cultural heritage alive or following their religion. Like a bunch of mixed flowers, we may be of different colour but all of us are Pakistanis.

If we want to keep Pakistan strong and make it a prosperous nation, we need to break out from the provincial mind-set.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@BHarwana @krash @Moonlight @Kambojaric 

Please remove trolling and irrelevant posts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@waz 

Please remove irrelevant posts, sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

After the passing of the great qawwals, country over, and their gaddi nasheens choosing other more "popular" forms of music, Fareed Ayaz and Abu Muhammad have almost been the single driving force in keeping Qawwali alive in modern pop-culture, in Pakistan and beyond.






Ustad Ghulam Fariduddin Ayaz Al-Hussaini Qawwal and Ustad Abu Muhammad are Pakistani Qawwals. They belong to the Qawwal Bachchon Ka Gharana of Delhi. They and their relatives are the flag-bearers of that school of music (gharana), which is also known by the name of the city as the Delhi gharana. They perform various genres of Hindustani classical music such as dhrupad, khayal, tarana, thumri, and dadra. Ayaz leads the qawwal party with his younger brother, Ustad Abu Muhammad. They are probably the most sought-after qawwals in Pakistan and as well as in the South Asian subcontinent.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fareed_Ayaz

I don't know of any qawwals who are more sought-after outside of the South Asian subcontinent either.


ps: I believe they are Urdu speakers. The older brother was born in Hyderabad, India and their family moved to Karachi in 1956.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

This thread could be a very informative one if started with proper home work.Still there is a long list of the migrants who rendered unprecedented services to the Pakistan.But surprisingly people even donot know their names. Some of the names mentioned above are not even migrant.
BTW when did great Moeen Akhter migrate Pakistan empty handed (as per the title)!!!


----------



## Cliftonite

Shahzaz ud din said:


> This thread could be a very informative one if started with proper home work.Still there is a long list of the migrants who rendered unprecedented services to the Pakistan.But surprisingly people even donot know their names. Some of the names mentioned above are not even migrant.



Such as?


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Cliftonite said:


> Such as?


Bano Qudsia

*FOUNDER OF PAKISTAN'S ELITE COMMANDO UNIT, SPECIAL SERVICES GROUP (SSG) OF PAKISTAN'S ARMY.*





Aboobaker Osman Mitha, popularized as A.O. Mitha, SPk, SQA, was a two-star rank army general who is considered a legend in the Pakistan Army, and a "stay behind" conceptual founder of Special Services Group. 
Wikipedia
Born: June 1, 1923, India
Died: 1999, Islamabad, Pakistan
Years of service: 1942–72
Education: Indian Military Academy
Books: Unlikely Beginnings: A Soldier's Life, Fallacies & Realities: An Analysis of Lt. Gen. Gul Hassan's "Memoirs"
Battles and wars: World War II, Burma campaign, MORE

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cliftonite

Shahzaz ud din said:


> Bano Qudsia
> 
> *FOUNDER OF PAKISTAN'S ELITE COMMANDO UNIT, SPECIAL SERVICES GROUP (SSG) OF PAKISTAN'S ARMY.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aboobaker Osman Mitha, popularized as A.O. Mitha, SPk, SQA, was a two-star rank army general who is considered a legend in the Pakistan Army, and a "stay behind" conceptual founder of Special Services Group.
> Wikipedia
> Born: June 1, 1923, India
> Died: 1999, Islamabad, Pakistan
> Years of service: 1942–72
> Education: Indian Military Academy
> Books: Unlikely Beginnings: A Soldier's Life, Fallacies & Realities: An Analysis of Lt. Gen. Gul Hassan's "Memoirs"
> Battles and wars: World War II, Burma campaign, MORE



Bano Qudsia was born in Firozpur India


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Cliftonite said:


> Bano Qudsia was born in Firozpur India


Firozpur is in Punjab not in UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Shahzaz ud din said:


> This thread could be a very informative one if started with proper home work.Still there is a long list of the migrants who rendered unprecedented services to the Pakistan.But surprisingly people even donot know their names. Some of the names mentioned above are not even migrant.
> BTW when did great Moeen Akhter migrate Pakistan empty handed (as per the title)!!!



The title has been changed by moderators...I initially had different one.

Contribution of urdu speakers and other migrants towards Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cliftonite

Shahzaz ud din said:


> Firozpur is in Punjab not in UP.


No. It's also a city in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Cliftonite said:


> No. It's also a city in India.
> View attachment 646348


Yes Firozpur is city in Indian Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Ibn-e-Safi
Fiction writer

*Description*

Ibn-e-Safi was the pen name of Asrar Ahmad, a best-selling and prolific fiction writer, novelist and poet of Urdu from Pakistan. The word Ibn-e-Safi is an Arabic expression which literally means Son of Safi, where the word Safi means chaste or righteous. Wikipedia

Born: July 26, 1928, Nara, Prayagraj, India
Died: July 26, 1980, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Shahzaz ud din said:


> *FOUNDER OF PAKISTAN'S ELITE COMMANDO UNIT, SPECIAL SERVICES GROUP (SSG) OF PAKISTAN'S ARMY.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aboobaker Osman Mitha, popularized as A.O. Mitha, SPk, SQA, was a two-star rank army general who is considered a legend in the Pakistan Army, and a "stay behind" conceptual founder of Special Services Group.
> Wikipedia
> Born: June 1, 1923, India
> Died: 1999, Islamabad, Pakistan
> Years of service: 1942–72
> Education: Indian Military Academy
> Books: Unlikely Beginnings: A Soldier's Life, Fallacies & Realities: An Analysis of Lt. Gen. Gul Hassan's "Memoirs"
> Battles and wars: World War II, Burma campaign, MORE


@PanzerKiel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

*Hakim Said*
Researcher

Hakeem Muhammad Saeed was a Pakistani medical researcher, scholar, philanthropist. He also served as governor of Sindh Province from 1993 until 1994. Saeed was one of Pakistan's most prominent medical researchers in the field of Eastern medicines. Wikipedia

Born: January 9, 1920, New Delhi, India
Assassinated: October 17, 1998, Karachi

------






*Remembering Hakim Saeed: A Pakistani Messiah*

News Desk -
October 18, 2018

Hamdard University Karachi organized a three-day book fair from 16th October to 18th October at Hamdard University Library, Karachi to commemorate one of the most influential scholars, thinkers, and philanthropists in Pakistan’s history, Hakim Muhammad Saeed Shaheed. The event was structured around various literary activities including a poetry recital.

Professor Dr. Pirzada Qasim, Chancellor of Ziauddin University and former Vice Chancellor of Karachi University, addressed the poetry recital and said that literary activities and Book fairs are a cultural and creative part of our society and they play a pivotal role in building a social mindset. He further said that every era has its blessings and ours brought us, Hakim Saeed.


Bait-al-Hikmah (the Library) is also a constituent part of Madinat-al-Hikmah. This is one of the biggest and best-stocked libraries in Pakistan.


“Hakim Saeed was a role model and a pharmacist who worked tirelessly for the health sector. He also worked towards the nurturing of the mindset of the society through education and that, only a true thinker and strategist can achieve”. He thanked the Hamdard University’s Chancellor Ms. Sadia Rashid, Professor Dr. Shabib Ul Hassan and Dr. Malahat Sherwani for organizing the event.

The event marked the 21st death anniversary of Hakeem Saeed. He was shot by unknown assailants on his way from a lecture on 17th October 1998. The former Governor of Sindh was a professor, thinker, and a philanthropist. He founded the Hamdard group of industries that have dealt with Eastern Medicinal research and products for the better part of a century.

To understand the force that was Hakim Saeed, here are some of his greatest initiatives and achievements:

*Reinforcing Eastern Medicine*: Hakim Saeed was the pioneer of Eastern Medicinal research in Pakistan. In Field Marshal Ayub Khan’s Era, Hakim Saeed used his influence to lobby for Eastern Medicine which coerced the Dictator to legalize the development of Eastern Medicine, a move which has served mankind to date.

Alternative Medicine Accepted Globally: Due to the rigorous efforts in his 50 year spanned career, Hakim Saeed was able to get Alternative medicine recognized from the World Health Organization.

Hakeem Saeed has left enough lessons for generations to come and Pakistan will always remember and value his contributions.

*Hamdard University*: In 1985, Hakim Saeed established the Karachi campus of Hamdard University and served as its first Vice Chancellor.

Madinat-al-Hikmah: The Crown Jewel in his collection of national contributions is the establishment of Madinat-al-Hikmah complex in Karachi. The complex, apart from research centers, has Hamdard University with institutes as Hamdard College of Medicine and Dentistry, Hamdard Al-Majeed College of Eastern Medicine, Hafiz Muhammad Ilyas Institute of Herbal Sciences, Hamdard Institute of Education & Social Sciences, Hamdard Institute of Management Sciences, Hamdard Institute of Information Technology, Hamdard School of Law, Faculty of Engineering Science & Technology, Hamdard Public School and Hamdard Village School. Bait-al-Hikmah (the Library) is also a constituent part of Madinat-al-Hikmah. This is one of the biggest and best-stocked libraries in Pakistan.

*Literary Contributions*: Dr. Hakim Saeed, a scholar in pharmacy, wrote, edited or compiled over 200 books and journals, both in Urdu and English, on Medicine, Health, Education, Pakistan, and Islam. He also edited some journals such as Hamdard Islamicus, Hamdard Medicus, Journal of the Pakistan Historical Society “Historicus” and Hamdard Sehat. For several years he was also the editor of Payami, the Urdu edition of UNESCO’S journal Courier.

*Hamdard Naunehal*: Hakim Saeed was also the editor of Hamdard Naunehal, a monthly magazine for children that remained one of the most popular Children’s publications in Pakistan. Hamdard Naunehal integrated healthy lifestyle choices with fictional writing for children.

A beacon of knowledge, a product of determination, and a preacher of cultural values and consistency, Hakeem Saeed has left enough lessons for generations to come and Pakistan will always remember and value his contributions.

https://www.globalvillagespace.com/remembering-hakim-saeed-a-pakistani-messiah/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

*Abdur Rehman Hye*

Abdur Rahman full name Abdur Rahman Haye famous as A.R. Hye. He was a Pakistani architect and a pioneer of institutional architectures in Pakistan.

Name: Abdur Rahman Hye 
In Urdu: عبد الرحمن حئ 
Famous As: A.R. Hye 

Nationality: Pakistani 
Education: Sir J. J. College of Architecture University of Edinburgh 
Religion: Islam 
Profession: Architect 

Design: Auditorium, Lahore College for Women University Additions to APWA College for Women Minister's Residences, Lahore 
Projects: Buildings at Mayo Hospital Buildings at Nishtar Medical College of Multan Mosque, Gazetted Officers Residences (GOR) I, Lahore Minister's Residences, Lahore 
Buildings: Generals Combatant Army Headquarters (GHQ) Quaid-e-Azam Medical College Khyber Medical College Gazetted Officers Housing, GOR III Lahore 

Born 
Date: 17 December 1919 
Place: Hyderabad, Hyderabad State (Present-day Andhra Pradesh, India) 

Died 
Date: 18 September 2008 
Rest Place: Islamabad, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Dr. A.H. Nayyar in 2011

*Born* 1945 (age 74–75) India (Present-day, India and Pakistan)
*Citizenship* Pakistan
*Education* Karachi University
Imperial College, London

Nayyar was born in India, now part partitioned between India and Pakistan in 1945. He was educated in Karachi, and attended the Karachi University where he graduated with BSc in Physics in 1964, and MSc in Physics from Karachi University in 1966.

Nayyar went to United Kingdom for his doctoral studies, attending the Imperial College in London where he obtained his PhD in condensed matter physics in 1973. His thesis covered studies on magnetic properties of the excited electrons. Upon returning to Pakistan, he joined the Institute of Theoretical Physics (now department of physics) of the Quaid-i-Azam University (QaU) and served on the faculty until 2005.

After leaving QaU in 2005, Nayyar became involved with the public policy issues regarding the education, renewable and fuel cell energy at the Sustainable Development Policy Institute (SDPI) in Islamabad. Since 1998, Nayyar has been a visiting research scholar at the Princeton University in the United States, and has been on the faculty to instruct courses on physics at the Lahore University of Management Sciences in Pakistan.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdul_Hameed_Nayyar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

waz said:


> *Here's one man who *literally changed Pakistan's destiny and gave the nation, and our people the ultimate weapon.* One of the fathers of Pakistan's nuclear weapons program.*
> The legendary Dr muhammad raziuddin siddiqui (Allah bless his soul).
> 
> *Theoretical physicist and a renowned mathematician.
> MA in Mathematics, under Dr Paul Dirac University of Cambridge.
> Studied Quantum mechanics under the great Albert Einstein.
> Achieved his doctorate under Albert Einstein.
> Worked on the US, British and French nuclear weapons program.
> Vice Chancellor of Quaid-e-Azam University.
> Nishan-I-Imtiaz recipient. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Muhammad Raziuddin Siddiqui was born on 8 January 1908 in Hyderabad, Deccan, India. He was one of the students, who attended the newly established Osmania University. He completed his matriculation from Osmania University in 1921, and earned the BA degree in Mathematics with distinction in 1925. He was one of the graduates of the first batch of Osmania University, in 1925.
> 
> Raziuddin was then awarded a scholarship from the Government of State of Hyderabad to pursue higher studies in United Kingdom where he completed his MA in Mathematics, under Paul Dirac from the University of Cambridge in 1928. Then, he proceeded further to work for his PhD at the University of Leipzig in Germany (Weimar Republic).
> 
> He studied Mathematics and Quantum mechanics under Albert Einstein in Berlin and Heisenberg at Leipzig. He completed his PhD in Theoretical Physics, writing a brief research thesis on the Theory of relativity and the Nuclear energy. He did his post-doctoral work at the University of Paris, France.
> 
> While in Europe, when Dr. Raziuddin Siddique was working on his post-doctoral research at the Paris University, he had the opportunity to meet with the members of ‘The Paris Group’ where he had led the discussions on unsolved problems in physics and in mathematics. During his stay in Great Britain, he studied Quantum mechanics and published scientific papers at the Cavendish Laboratory.
> 
> In 1931, Raziuddin Siddiqui returned to Hyderabad, British Indian Empire, and joined Osmania University, Hyderabad, as an Associate Professor of Mathematics. During 1948–49, he served as Vice-Chancellor of Osmania University, appointed by the Governor.
> 
> 
> 
> In 1950, at the request of the Government of Pakistan, Dr. Raziuddin Siddiqui, along with his family migrated to Karachi. In Karachi, he joined the Karachi University's teaching faculty and taught as Professor of Applied Mathematics. In 1953, he was simultaneously appointed to the post of Vice-Chancellor of the University of Sindh and the University of Peshawar. Dr. Siddiqui founded the first mathematical society in Pakistan in 1952 by the name of ‘All Pakistan Mathematics Association’ (now known as Pakistan Mathematical Society), and remained its President until 1972. In 1956, Siddiqui helped establish the nuclear power and its expansion in the country by first joining the newly established Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) and then establishing the first science directorate on Mathematical physics.
> 
> In 1964, he moved to Islamabad where he joined Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission. There he began his academic research in theoretical physics. In 1965, with the establishment of Quaid-e-Azam University (QAU), Dr. Siddiqui was appointed as its first Vice-Chancellor by the then Foreign Minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto. He was one of the first professors of Physics at the Quaid-e-Azam University where he also served as the Chairman of the Physics Department. He continued his tenure until 1972, when he re-joined the PAEC at the request of Prime Minister Bhutto.
> 
> During the 1960s, he helped convince President Field Marshal Ayub Khan to make a proposed university a research institution. He, at first, established ‘Institute of Physics’ at the QAU, and invited Professor Riazuddin to be its first director and the Dean of the Faculty. Then, Professor Riazuddin, with the help of his mentor Dr. Abdus Salam, convinced the then PAEC chairman Dr. Ishrat Hussain Usmani to send all the theoreticians to Institute of Physics to form a physics group. This established the ‘Theoretical Physics Group’ (TPG), which later designed the nuclear weapons for the country.
> 
> With the establishment of TPG, Raziuddin Siddiqui began to work with Dr. Abdus Salam, and on his advice began the research in Theoretical Physics at the PAEC. In 1970, he established the Mathematical Physics Group at the PAEC, where he led academic research in advanced mathematics. He also delegated mathematicians to PAEC to specialise in their fields at the MPG Division of PAEC.
> 
> After the Indo-Pakistani War of 1971, Dr. Raziuddin Siddiqui joined the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) at the request of Prime Minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto. Dr. Siddiqui was the first full-time Technical Member of the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission and was responsible for the preparation of its charter.
> 
> During the 1970s, Dr. Siddiqui worked on problems in theoretical physics with Pakistani theoretical physicists in the integrated atomic bomb project. Previously, he had worked in Europe, including carrying out nuclear research in the British nuclear program, and the French atomic program. At the PAEC, he became a mentor of some of the country's academic scientists. At PAEC, he was the director of the Mathematical Physics Group (MPG) and was tasked with performing mathematical calculations involved in fission and supercomputing. While both MPG and Theoretical Physics Group (TPG) had reported directly to Abdus Salam, Siddiqui co-ordinated each meeting with the scientists of TPG and mathematicians of the MPG. At the PAEC, he directed the mathematical research directly involving the general relativity, and helped establish the quantum computers laboratories at the PAEC.
> 
> Since theoretical physics plays a major role in identifying the parameters of nuclear physics, Dr. Siddiqui started the work on special relativity's complex applications, the ‘Relativity of simultaneity’. His Mathematical Physics Group undertook the research and performed calculations on ‘Relativity of simultaneity’ during the process of weapon detonation, where multiple explosive energy rays are bound to release in the same isolate and close medium at the same time interval.
> 
> After his work at the PAEC, Dr. Raziuddin Siddiqui again joined Quaid-e-Azam University's Physics Faculty. As professor of Physics, he continued his research at the Institute of Physics, QAU. He helped develop the higher education sector, and placed mainframe policies in the institution. Dr. Raziuddin Siddiqui Memorial Library is named after Dr. Muhammad Raziuddin Siddiqui at the Quaid-i-Azam University.
> 
> Dr. Siddiqui remained in Islamabad, and had associated himself with Quaid-e-Azam University. In 1990, he was made Professor Emeritus of Physics and Mathematics there. He died on 8 January 1998, at the age of 90. His biography was written by scientists who had worked with him. In 1960, due to his efforts to expand education, he was awarded the third-highest civilian award of Pakistan, Sitara-i-Imtiaz, from the then-President of Pakistan, Field Marshal Ayub Khan.
> 
> In 1981, he was awarded the second highest civilian award, Hilal-i-Imtiaz, from President General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq due to his efforts in Pakistan's atomic programme, and popularising science in Pakistan. In May 1998, the Government of Pakistan awarded him the highest civilian award, Nishan-i-Imtiaz posthumously by the Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif when Pakistan conducted its first successful nuclear tests. Dr. Raziuddin Siddiqui Memorial Library is named after Dr. Muhammad Raziuddin Siddiqui at the Quaid-i-Azam University.
> 
> His eldest daughter, Dr. Shirin Tahir-Kheli, is a former Special Assistant to the President of the United States of America, and Senior Adviser for women's empowerment.



Dr Razi Uddin Siddiqui is the reason behind Pakistan's atomic bomb. A genius and a patriot

Pride as a Pakistani with hyderabadi background for me as well

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

Areesh said:


> Dr Razi Uddin Siddiqui is the reason behind Pakistan's atomic bomb. A genius and a patriot
> 
> Pride as a Pakistani with hyderabadi background for me as well



100% bro, our elder was a genius and would easily be placed in a top 5 list of Pakistanis who changed Pakistan's destiny forever and for the better. 
We owe him everything. 
I shall make an intention of going to his grave to make Fatiha.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## insight-out

*Dr. Salimuzzaman Siddiqui*






*Born* 19 October 1897[1]
Subeha, Barabanki district, Lucknow, India[1]
*Died* 14 April 1994 (aged 96)[1]
Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan

*Salimuzzaman Siddiqui*, HI, MBE, SI, FPAS, FRS (Urdu: سلیم الزّماں صدّیقی‎ [səˈliːmʊzzəmɑːn sɪˈd̪d̪iːqi]; 19 October 1897 – 14 April 1994) was a Pakistani organic chemist specialising in natural products, and a professor of chemistry at the University of Karachi.

Siddiqui studied philosophy at Aligarh Muslim University and later studied chemistry at Frankfurt University, where he received his PhD in 1927.[1] On return to British India, he worked at the Tibbia College Delhi and the Indian Council for Scientific and Industrial Research. He later moved to Pakistan and worked in the Pakistan Council of Scientific and Industrial Research. He went on to establish the Pakistan National Science Council and was appointed as its first chairman in 1961. In the same year he became a Fellow of the Royal Society. He later co-founded the Pakistan Academy of Sciences, and after retirement from the government, he founded the Hussain Ebrahim Jamal Research Institute of Chemistry.[1]

Siddiqui is credited for pioneering the isolation of unique chemical compounds from the Neem (_Azadirachta indica_), Rauvolfia, and various other flora. As the founder director of H.E.J. Research Institute of Chemistry, he revolutionised research of the pharmacology of various domestic plants found in South Asia to extract novel chemical substances of medicinal importance.[2][3] During his career, Siddiqui published more than 300 research papers and obtained 40 patents mainly from the field of natural product chemistry. In addition to his scientific talents, Siddiqui was also an avid painter, poet, and a great connoisseur of Western music. His paintings were exhibited in the United States, Germany, India, and Pakistan.[1]

Wikipedia

*
Sahabzada Yaqub Khan*






*Born* 23 December 1920
Rampur, Uttar-Pradesh, British Indian Empire
*Died* 26 January 2016 (aged 95)
Islamabad, Pakistan

*Sahabzada Yaqub Ali Khan* (Urdu: *صاحبزادہ یعقوب خان*; born 23 December 1920 – 26 January 2016) SPk,[1] was a Pakistani statesman, diplomat, military figure, pacifist, linguist, and a retired general of Pakistan Army.[2]

Born into an Indian nobility, he was educated in England and at the Indian Military College at Dehradun, then the Indian Military Academy and served during World War II as an officer in the 18th K. E. O. Cavalry Regiment of the British Indian Army. After the Partition of India in 1947, he opted for Pakistan and joined Pakistan Army where he participated in the Indo-Pakistani war of 1965. He was the commander of army's Eastern Command in East Pakistan. He was appointed as Governor of East Pakistan in 1969 and 1971 but recalled to Pakistan after submitting resignation amid civil unrest. In 1973, he joined the Foreign Service and was appointed as Pakistan Ambassador to the United States and later ascended as Foreign Minister, serving under President Zia-ul-Haq in 1982.

Wikipedia

*
Syed Sadequain Ahmed Naqvi*






*Born *30 June 1923
Amroha, British India (Now in Uttar Pradesh, India)
*Died* 10 February 1987 (aged 63)[2]
Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan

*Syed Sadequain Ahmed Naqvi* (Urdu: *سیّد صادِقَین احمد نقوی *‎), _Tamgha-e-Imtiaz, Pride of Performance, Sitara-e-Imtiaz,_ also often referred to as Sadequain Naqqash, was a Pakistani artist, best known for his skills as a calligrapher and a painter. He is considered as one of the finest painters and calligraphers Pakistan has ever produced. He was also a poet, writing hundreds of rubāʿiyāt in the style of Omar Khayyam and Sarmad Kashani.

Wikipedia



*Akhtar Hameed Khan*






*Born* 15 July 1914
Agra, British India
*Died* 9 October 1999 (aged 85)
Indianapolis, Indiana, US

*Akhter Hameed Khan* (Urdu: اختر حمید خان‎, pronounced [ˈəxt̪ər ɦəˈmiːd̪ ˈxaːn]; 15 July 1914 – 9 October 1999) was a Pakistani development practitioner and social scientist. He promoted participatory rural development in Pakistan and other developing countries, and widely advocated community participation in development. His particular contribution was the establishment of a comprehensive project for rural development, the Comilla Model (1959). It earned him the Ramon Magsaysay Award from the Philippines and an honorary Doctorate of law from Michigan State University.

In the 1980s he started a bottom-up community development initiative of Orangi Pilot Project, based in the outskirts of Karachi, which became a model of participatory development initiatives. He also directed many programmes, from microcredit to self-finance and from housing provision to family planning, for rural communities and urban slums. It earned him international recognition and high honours in Pakistan. Khan was fluent in at least seven languages and dialects. Apart from many scholarly books and articles, he also published a collection of poems and travelogues in Urdu.

Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

*Dr. Israr Ahmad*






*Born* 26 April 1932
Hisar, British India
(now in Haryana, India)
*
Died* 14 April 2010 (aged 77)
Lahore, Punjab, Pakistan


His father was a civil servant in the British Government[6] who relocated his family from Hisar to Montgomery, now Sahiwal, Punjab Province of Pakistan.[4][6]

After graduating from a local high school, Ahmed moved to Lahore to attend the King Edward Medical University in 1950.[2] He received his MBBS degree from King Edward Medical University in 1954 and began practising medicine. In addition, he obtained his Masters in Islamic Studies from the University of Karachi in 1965.[2]

Ahmed worked briefly for Muslim Student's Federation in the Independence Movement and, following the creation of Pakistan in 1947, for the Islami Jami`yat-e-Talaba and then in 1950 joined Jamaat-e-Islami led by Abul Ala Maududi, but left the party when the latter opted for participating in electoral politics in 1957. Ahmed resigned from the Jamaat-e-Islami in April 1957 because of its involvement in national politics, which he believed was irreconcilable with the revolutionary methodology adopted by the Jama'at in the pre-1947 period. His interest in Islam and philosophy grew further and he subsequently moved to Karachi, Sindh Province in the 1960s. where he enrolled in Karachi University.[2]

Sitara-i-Imtiaz (Star of Excellence) Award by the President of Pakistan in 1981 for his services in the field of religious instruction.

Along with his work to revive "the Qur'an-centered Islamic perennial philosophy and world-view" Israr Ahmed aimed with his party to "reform the society in a practical way with the ultimate objective of establishing a true Islamic State, or the System of Khilafah"

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israr_Ahmed

Although Dr. Israr Ahmad considered himself Punjabi and not a Muhajir. I included him because he was born in current Haryana
.

*Maulana Shabbir Ahmad Usmani*
*





Born* 11 October, 1887
Bijnor, Bijnor District, now Moradabad division, Uttar Pradesh, India

*Died* 13 December, 1949 (aged 62)
Bahawalpur, Bahawalpur (princely state), now Bahawalpur District, Punjab, Pakistan

An Islamic scholar who supported the Pakistan Movement in the 1940s. He was a religious scholar, writer, orator, politician, and expert in tafsir and Hadith.

He was educated at Darul Ulum Deoband, where he became a disciple of Mahmud ul Hasan,[2] and graduated in 1908. After his graduation, he was appointed as a teacher at Darul Uloom Deoband.[2]

Shabbir Ahmad Usmani was one of the founding members of Jamia Millia Islamia, New Delhi as he was a member of the Foundation Committee of the Jamia (University) that met on Friday, 29 October 1920. In 1944, he became a member of the All-India Muslim League and led a small group of Deobandis who supported the creation of Pakistan.[1][2]

As a leader of this pro-Pakistan faction of Deobandis of the old Jamiat-e-Ulema-e-Hind party, which was originally founded in Deoband in 1919, he went ahead and founded a new and separate political party called the Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam in 1945, along with other like-minded pro-Pakistan religious leaders. He joined Muslim League in 1944 at a critical juncture of Pakistan movement when most of the feudals of N.W.F.P. and Punjab came under the influence of the Congress. Shabbir Ahmad Usmani with a team of 500 Ulema eliminated the influence of these corrupt feudals from these regions and converted the sentiments of common people toward Pakistan movement. The importance of Maulana Usmani is also conspicuous from the fact that the Quaid-i-Azam consulted him on all important matters after independence. He served JUI as its first president until his death in 1949. Usmani, with a team of approximately 500 other religious leaders, actively campaigned to convert the sentiments of common Muslim people in favor of the Pakistan movement. He played a key role in steering people away from some of the corrupt feudal lords and tribal chiefs in Punjab, British India and N.W.F.P. who were previously supporting All India National Congress in those regions. In fact, he became a close consultant of Jinnah after the independence of Pakistan in 1947. He is also notable for having led the funeral prayer of Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan in September 1948.[4][1][2]

When Pakistan became independent, its first flag hoisting was also done (in West Pakistan) by him in the presence of Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Liaqat Ali Khan (while in East Pakistan, his fellow, Allama Zafar Ahamd Usmani, did the flag hoisting in the presence of Khwaja Nazimuddin). [5].

After the Partition of India, Usmani became a member of the Constituent Assembly of Pakistan, and remained a member until his death in 1949.[6]

He is best remembered for having spearheaded the _Qarardad-i-Maqasid_ Objectives Resolution for Pakistan, which was passed by the Constituent Assembly of Pakistan on March 12, 1949.[2][6][7]

Usmani died at Baghdadul Jadid in Bahawalpur State on 13 December 1949, and was buried at Islamia Science College (Karachi) the next day.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shabbir_Ahmad_Usmani

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## insight-out

*Dr. Fareeduddin Baqai*






*Born* 22 May 1935
Delhi, British India
*Died* 10 July 2017
Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan

*Dr. Fareeduddin Baqai*, MBBS, FRCS, FCPS, FICS, was born on 22nd May, 1935 in Delhi and did his MBBS in 1958 from Dow Medical College, Karachi. He started his career in ophthalmology at the Spencer Eye Hospital. He later moved to Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Centre where he worked with a renowned teacher of surgery, Prof. Col. Saeed Ahmed. He then went to England where he obtained his FRCS from Edinburgh and FICS in 1965. He was elected a Fellow of the Pakistan College of Physicians and Surgeons (FCPS) in 1993. He served the Pakistan Navy from 1965 to 1969 as Surgeon Commander and at the Combined Military Hospital Rawalpindi during the war in 1971.

In 1969 he established the Baqai Hospital in Karachi, and in 1987 he founded the Baqai Medical Complex, just outside the city. It now consists of Baqai Medical College, Baqai Dental College, Baqai Institute of Health Sciences, Institute of Postgraduate Studies, Institute of Hematology, Baqai Institute of Medical Technology, Baqai Institute of Pharmaceutical Sciences, Baqai Institute of Physical Therapy & Rehabilitation Medicine and College of Nursing.

Profile on Pulse Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## My-Analogous

Sarfaraz Ahmed Rafiqui





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarfaraz_Ahmed_Rafiqui

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

insight-out said:


> Rampur,


Its still Muslim Majority


----------



## Areesh

El Sidd said:


> Stupid thread focusing on only people from the East.
> 
> How about the migrants of the West?



Don't let this guy destroy this thread @waz @Moonlight


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

what ever, but we have to fix our country.


These type of uneducated people what they are saying 




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

*Zubaida Tariq* was born on 4 April 1945 in Hyderabad Deccan, British India. Her family migrated to Pakistan in 1947. They settled in Karachi, PIB Colony, where she lived with her five older sisters and 4 brothers. In 1953, her father died. After the death of father, three of her sisters took responsibility for running the house. In 1966, Zubaida wed a first cousin, Tariq Maqsood, whom she first met in 1954. They had two children. She died on 4 January 2018 at 72, after a long ailment. The death was confirmed by her brother, Anwar Maqsood on his Twitter handle. The funeral was held the very next day at Sultan Mosque in the city's Defence following Friday prayers.

*Zubaida Tariq Ilyas* (Urdu: زبیدہ طارق الیاس‎; 4 April 1945 – 4 January 2018), also commonly known as *Zubaida Aapa*, was a Pakistani chef, herbalist, and cooking expert. She was the first celebrity cook of Pakistan, appearing on numerous TV shows, and was also known for her totkas (housekeeping advice).

Tariq first started cooking when she and her husband hosted dinner parties at their home, and it was at one of these parties where she was offered a job at a food advisory service by a guest who was impressed with her cooking skills. Tariq went on to become popular in the 1990s when she became part of the cooking show Dalda ka Dastarkhawan.

She starred in her own cooking show Handi on Hum Masala and appeared on several other TV shows as a guest. Tariq worked with and appeared on ARY Digital, Sajid Hussain, Nadia, Kiran, FM 107, Kitchen Magic and Aaj Ke Bhao. Tariq was also well known for her home remedies or totkas, and ran a restaurant with her son Hussain Tariq.

Zubaida Tariq was diagnosed with Parkinson's disease, which had an effect on many parts of her life. She died on 4 January 2018, aged 72, from heart failure.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubaida_Tariq#Medical_health

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Longhorn

Let us not forget the millions of ordinary Indian born Pakistanis who migrated empty handed, lost everything including loved ones in a lot of cases, but helped build Pakistan with their blood and sweat.
Their contributions may be invisible and unrecognised but they are nonetheless considerable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Dr. I. H. Usmani (1917–92)
*Born* 15 April 1917 Delhi, India

*Died* 17 June 1992 (aged 75)
Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan

Dr. Ishrat Hussain Usmani, one of the earliest bureaucrats of Pakistan and father of Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission, who paved the way for Pakistan to attain nuclear technology and later space technology, is being remembered on his death anniversary today. 

Dr. Ishrat Hussain Usmani, (I.H.Usmani) was born on April 15, 1917 and educated at Bombay University where he did his BSc (Hons) in 1937, MSc in 1938 and PhD from London University. In 1942, Dr. Usmani joined Indian Civil Service and migrated to Pakistan in 1947 and continued to wok as a Civil Servant in the newly created country on different important posts for five years. He laid the foundation of Pakistan Institute of Nuclear Science and Technology. Dr. Usmani worked as Adviser Science to the President of Pakistan. Later, in 1960, he was appointed Chairman, Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission which he headed till 1972. During his tenure as chairman, he engaged and trained a number of young scientists who later played pivotal role in the advancement of Nuclear Technology in Pakistan. 

He was the one to have laid foundation of PINSTECH and initiated Karachi Nuclear Power Plant that became functionary in 1972. At Faisalabad, an Institute called Nuclear Institute for Agriculture (NIAB) was also established by Dr. Usmani. Likewise, he was responsible for establishing Nuclear Research Institutes for Medicine, Industry and Mineralogy at different cities such as Karachi, Lahore, Tando Jam, Dhaka, Chittagong and Memon Singh. 

It was at his initiation that a separate Ministry called the ‘Ministry of Science and Technology’ was created by the Government of Pakistan in 1972. Establishment of the Pakistan Foundation was also one of his achievements. Dr. Usmani remained Senior Adviser for Nuclear Technology in UNO for eleven years. He has published a good number of research papers in quality research journals of international repute. He was conferred with Sitara-i-Imtiaz by the Government of Pakistan. 

Dr. Usmani died on June 17th, 1992.

https://www.samaa.tv/news/2011/06/dr-i-h-usmani-s-death-anniversary-today/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Well, This guys is little controversial  






Pervez Musharraf is a Pakistani former four-star general and politician who became the tenth president of Pakistan after the successful 1999 Pakistani coup d'état. He held the presidency from 2001 until 2008, when he tendered his resignation to avoid impeachment. Wikipedia

Born: August 11, 1943 (age 76 years), Old Delhi, Delhi, India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285839270176083968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285839272906498048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285992778481242112
*Parveen Shakir* was a Pakistani poet, teacher and a civil servant of the Government of Pakistan. She is best known for her poems, which brought a distinctive feminine voice to Urdu literature, and for her consistent use of the rare grammatical feminine gender for the word "lover". Wikipedia

Born: November 24, 1952, Karachi
Died: December 26, 1994, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kingQamaR

الله سبحانه وتعالى. had brave Muslim races living already on the land that became known as Pakistan. These defenders kept Islam and Pakistan alive and strong never allowed any Hindu to cross or settle in our heartlands known as Pakistan now. Arabs have oil it brings them no strength or security. Afghani ran from Russian invasion again ancient Muslim races of Pakistan rallied to Islam. Dialect of Pakistan is made of many tongues . Nominating this pacific one for national language was to bring harmony amongst each fierce ethnic group rivalry in there own. So it’s not a great surprise it dominates air waves in entertainment industry. I love my pakistani Shalwar kameez baggy worn with a cap. Not this tight sissy looking coloured ones i see men wear.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

I must share this story from my _khandan_.

One of my uncle was the lone survivor as a 4 year old boy with his parents massacred by Hindu terrorists of India, during the journey towards Pakistan. All he remember, he told me, that being lost on the railway station upon reaching Pakistan. He started his journey with his family, reached Pakistan as orphan. He doesnt even have recollection of his family, only vague images his mind as he was only a child, there are no family belongings, everything was looted. 

Now, Masha Allah, he is living quiet life in his mansion in DHA Karachi as a retired banker. What I find the mindset among the first generation of Pakistanis is truly amazing. I asked him don't you feel bitter or any regret in you that because of Pakistan your family was taken away from you. None what so ever was his reply, infact he went on to say that his situation was kinda similar to Prophet (PBUH) who was also orphaned as a four year old, middle of nowhere in the dessert, and Allah has looked after him, opened the doors for him and he never had any failures in his life. Smooth sailing since.




My grandmother (may Allah grant her Jannat), once jokingly told me that if she hadn't acted with quick thinking and stopped to collect her lose chappals, while running away from the Hindu terrorists mob, with my father in one hand and my aunt in another, me and her wouldn't be having this conversation. 



I can write a whole book on this particular subject, my family is full of individuals who sacrificed a lot. Some went from riches to rags, but I have never come across anyone regretting migrating to Pakistan. Entering Pakistan from India felt like a bird released from the cage. Those who went through the trauma still carry this feeling of freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Taimoor Khan said:


> I must share this story from my _khandan_.
> 
> One of my uncle was the lone survivor as a 4 year old boy with his parents massacred by Hindu terrorists of India, during the journey towards Pakistan. All he remember, he told me, that being lost on the railway station upon reaching Pakistan. He started his journey with his family, reached Pakistan as orphan. He doesnt even have recollection of his family, only vague images his mind as he was only a child, there are no family belongings, everything was looted.
> 
> Now, Masha Allah, he is living quiet life in his mansion in DHA Karachi as a retired banker. What I find the mindset among the first generation of Pakistanis is truly amazing. I asked him don't you feel bitter or any regret in you that because of Pakistan your family was taken away from you. None what so ever was his reply, infact he went on to say that his situation was kinda similar to Prophet (PBUH) who was also orphaned as a four year old, middle of nowhere in the dessert, and Allah has looked after him, opened the doors for him and he never had any failures in his life. Smooth sailing since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother (may Allah grant her Jannat), once jokingly told me that if she hadn't acted with quick thinking and stopped to collect her lose chappals, while running away from the Hindu terrorists mob, with my father in one hand and my aunt in another, me and her wouldn't be having this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> I can write a whole book on this particular subject, my family is full of individuals who sacrificed a lot. Some went from riches to rags, but I have never come across anyone regretting migrating to Pakistan. Entering Pakistan from India felt like a bird released from the cage. Those who went through the trauma still carry this feeling of freedom.



Respect to you and your family. May Allah bless all those - who got shaheed while on the way and who successfully made into Pakistan.

As someone said:* All gave some. Some gave all.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Respect to you and your family. May Allah bless all those - who got shaheed while on the way and who successfully made into Pakistan.
> 
> As someone said:* All gave some. Some gave all.
> *



Indeed bro, but we the second, third generation and coming lot are born free. We will not know the trauma and stress the first generation of Pakistan went through. All we can do is to ensure that chain is not broken and our children are aware of the sacrifice for Pakistan. I have made my children aware.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

rohailmalhi said:


> The biggest sacrifice these Pakistani made was when they left everything just to come to Pakistan.



My grandparents and their relatives (maternal/paternal) moved in from UP only to see a bloodied train on Wagha that arrived before they did. They were horrified to say the least after losing everything they had and started anew in different parts of Punjab and Sindh. 

My maternal grandfather just died recently and he always loved Pakistan regardless of what life threw at him. My paternal grandfather fought in the Pakistan Army and held the country in high regard. They didn't complain unlike the new generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bossman

Shahzaz ud din said:


> Bano Qudsia
> 
> *FOUNDER OF PAKISTAN'S ELITE COMMANDO UNIT, SPECIAL SERVICES GROUP (SSG) OF PAKISTAN'S ARMY.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aboobaker Osman Mitha, popularized as A.O. Mitha, SPk, SQA, was a two-star rank army general who is considered a legend in the Pakistan Army, and a "stay behind" conceptual founder of Special Services Group.
> Wikipedia
> Born: June 1, 1923, India
> Died: 1999, Islamabad, Pakistan
> Years of service: 1942–72
> Education: Indian Military Academy
> Books: Unlikely Beginnings: A Soldier's Life, Fallacies & Realities: An Analysis of Lt. Gen. Gul Hassan's "Memoirs"
> Battles and wars: World War II, Burma campaign, MORE


He was a Bombay Memon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

@xeuss

I don't know whether you followed this thread or not. So many heroes who migrated from so many parts of India and served this country in so many ways 

Delhi, Bombay, Hyderabad, Rajasthan, Punjab, madras, Gujarat, UP, Bihar

A good read for Indian Muslims too. And there are still so many whom that haven't been added to this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xeuss

Areesh said:


> @xeuss
> 
> I don't know whether you followed this thread or not. So many heroes who migrated from so many parts of India and served this country in so many ways
> 
> Delhi, Bombay, Hyderabad, Rajasthan, Punjab, madras, Gujarat, UP, Bihar
> 
> A good read for Indian Muslims too. And there are still so many whom that haven't been added to this thread



Thanks. I know of many Indian Muslims (including some from my extended family as well) who migrated to Pakistan in the 60s and 70s because they could not get jobs in India, and were promised good jobs in Pakistan. They all did well there. 

Also, until the 1980s, some Indian Muslims would go to Pakistan on a visit visa, and if they could find a job there, they would stay back. If nothing worked out, they came back to India or headed to the Middle East. 

As with all stories, there are some that did not work out. I know of one person (my parents knew of him actually) who migrated to East Pakistan from Bihar. He came back to India after the 1971 war, because Pakistan would not accept them, and they did not want to stay in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

*Rashid Minhas*

Pilot Officer Rashid Minhas NH, was a military officer in the Pakistan Air Force. Minhas was the only PAF officer to receive the highest valour award, the Nishan-e-Haider. He was also the youngest person and the shortest-serving officer to have received this award. 

On 20 August of that year, in the hour before noon, he was getting ready to take off in a T-33 jet trainer in Karachi, Pakistan. His second solo flight in that type of aircraft. Minhas was taxiing toward the runway when a Bengali instructor pilot, Flight Lieutenant Matiur Rahman, signalled him to stop and then climbed into the instructor's seat. The jet took off and turned toward India.

Minhas radioed PAF Base Masroor with the message that he was being hijacked. The air controller requested that he resend his message, and he confirmed the hijacking. Later investigation showed that Rahman intended to defect to India to join his compatriots in the Bangladesh Liberation War, along with the jet trainer. In the air, Minhas struggled physically to wrest control from Rahman; each man tried to overpower the other through the mechanically linked flight controls. Some 32 miles (51 km) from the Indian border, the jet crashed near Thatta. Both men were killed.[9]

Born: February 17, 1951, Karachi
Died: August 20, 1971, Thatta

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

*Syed Sibt-e-Asghar Naqvi*, commonly known as *Jaun Elia* (Urdu: جون ایلیا‎, 14 December 1931 – 8 November 2002), was a Pakistani Urdu poet, philosopher, biographer, and scholar. He was the brother of Rais Amrohvi and Syed Muhammad Taqi, who were journalists and psychoanalysts. He was fluent in Urdu, Arabic, English, Persian, Sanskrit and Hebrew.[_citation needed_] One of the most prominent modern Pakistani poets, popular for his unconventional ways,[1] he "acquired knowledge of philosophy, logic, Islamic history, the Muslim Sufi tradition, Muslim religious sciences, Western literature, and Kabbala."[2]

*Born* 14 December 1931
Amroha, United Provinces, British India

*Died* 8 November 2002 (aged 70)
Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaun_Elia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

You may not like MQM but some of her leaders are really good in history. They can talk, with FACTS.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2749049938687882

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZ1

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> You may not like MQM but some of her leaders are really good in history. They can talk, with FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2749049938687882



Must listen today's 11th hour waseem badami show with waseem akhter. He challenged openly about his facts and figure and funds given to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> *Rashid Minhas*
> 
> Pilot Officer Rashid Minhas NH, was a military officer in the Pakistan Air Force. Minhas was the only PAF officer to receive the highest valour award, the Nishan-e-Haider. He was also the youngest person and the shortest-serving officer to have received this award.
> 
> On 20 August of that year, in the hour before noon, he was getting ready to take off in a T-33 jet trainer in Karachi, Pakistan. His second solo flight in that type of aircraft. Minhas was taxiing toward the runway when a Bengali instructor pilot, Flight Lieutenant Matiur Rahman, signalled him to stop and then climbed into the instructor's seat. The jet took off and turned toward India.
> 
> Minhas radioed PAF Base Masroor with the message that he was being hijacked. The air controller requested that he resend his message, and he confirmed the hijacking. Later investigation showed that Rahman intended to defect to India to join his compatriots in the Bangladesh Liberation War, along with the jet trainer. In the air, Minhas struggled physically to wrest control from Rahman; each man tried to overpower the other through the mechanically linked flight controls. Some 32 miles (51 km) from the Indian border, the jet crashed near Thatta. Both men were killed.[9]
> 
> Born: February 17, 1951, Karachi
> Died: August 20, 1971, Thatta



Correct me if I'm wrong but his ancestors hail from Qila Ahmadabad in Punjab Pakistan. His family moved from there to Karachi, then to Lahore, then to Pindi and then back to Karachi. Don't think they migrated from India to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

krash said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but his ancestors hail from Qila Ahmadabad in Punjab Pakistan. His family moved from there to Karachi, then to Lahore, then to Pindi and then back to Karachi. Don't think they migrated from India to Pakistan.



why are my posts deleted? they should be restored to the thread


----------



## krash

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> You may not like MQM but some of her leaders are really good in history. They can talk, with FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2749049938687882



Corrections for the minister. Orient Airways was a publicly traded private company and not owned by Mr. Ispahani. It was also not gifted to anyone by him since he could not. It was nationalised (through compensation) and merged with PIAC.

Furthermore, The Roosevelt Hotel never had anything to do with Mr. Ispahani, let alone being his gift to Pakistan. PIA leased the hotel in 1979 with an option to buy after 20 years. This option was exercised in 1999. The original deal had some private Saudi investment which was also paid off by PIA in 2005 bringing PIA's share in the hotel to 99%. 

I have no idea where the minister is getting his information from.




El Sidd said:


> why are my posts deleted? they should be restored to the thread



That is a question for another mod. I'd advise raising it at GHQ. Apart from that, please feel free to post about any and all people who migrated to Pakistan, from whichever direction.


----------



## HAIDER

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Asalam Alikum,
> 
> The thread of title says it all - You are here to LEARN about the SACRIFICES and CONTRIBUTION of Urdu Speakers and other Migrants (Memon, Gujrati etc) towards PAKISTAN.
> 
> Despite being ONLY 8%-10% of whole Pakistani population, the GIGANTIC efforts, sweat and blood was given by Migrants at EVERY need of the hour, UNQUESTIONED.
> 
> May be that's why Karachi and Urdu speakers are always taken for granted...Well, that's another topic.
> 
> I am honored to be the first guy to start this kind of thread. Being from Karachi myself, I take ABSOLUTE pride of being part of such civilized and educated community who can also actually FIGHT, if need arises, against all odds. There's always a fighting and daring instinct in our blood....We are the SURVIVORS and WINNERS - made this country, traveled all way long, settled in Karachi and urban areas of Sindh and turned them into such a heaven that every other ethnicity left speechless and stunned.
> 
> As of now, we are probably in our worst phase but guess what, good times will come and this SHALL too pass, Insha Allah
> 
> So, you guys can definitely take part in this thread and can discuss and talk and post all personalities from migrants/Urdu Speaking background who did some for Pakistan.
> 
> ------------
> ------------
> 
> For me, I will start from him - the most respected ; Mr. Edhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Born: February 28, 1928, Bantva, India
> Died: July 8, 2016, Karachi
> 
> Abdul Sattar Edhi was a Pakistani philanthropist, ascetic, and humanitarian who founded the Edhi Foundation, which runs the *world's largest volunteer ambulance network,* along with various homeless shelters, animal shelters, rehabilitation centres, and orphanages across Pakistan.
> 
> He died on 8 July 2016 at the age of 88 due to complete kidney failure after having been placed on a ventilator. One of his last wishes was that his organs be donated for the use of the needy but due to his poor health, only his corneas were suitable for later use in donation. He was laid to rest at Edhi Village in Karachi.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdul_Sattar_Edhi#


Don't forget this guy , who finance State Bank of Pakistan and pay the salaries of govt employees from his personal account ...Later how local greedy politicians treated him ..
..






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757817739738161153

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> You may not like MQM but some of her leaders are really good in history. They can talk, with FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2749049938687882


Isphani family also donated there building in Washinton DC , now its Pakistan embassy .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

krash said:


> Apart from that, please feel free to post about any and all people who migrated to Pakistan, from whichever direction.


it is demeaning. like indian muslims trying to appease the fascists of their patriotism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Well, This guys is little controversial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pervez Musharraf is a Pakistani former four-star general and politician who became the tenth president of Pakistan after the successful 1999 Pakistani coup d'état. He held the presidency from 2001 until 2008, when he tendered his resignation to avoid impeachment. Wikipedia
> 
> Born: August 11, 1943 (age 76 years), Old Delhi, Delhi, India


Is that a gun-shaped lighter in his hand?

- PRTP GWD


----------



## krash

Indus Pakistan said:


> Why are you being spoil sport? The thread is about self masturbating, blowing own trumpets, walking around with expanded chests while looking down at the 95% ignorant, uncouth majority of Pakistan who should be at their feet.



That is clearly not the intention of the OP or this thread. 



El Sidd said:


> it is demeaning. like indian muslims trying to appease the fascists of their patriotism.



I can see that. However, I believe this thread's and OP's intention is to silence those who, in their utter ignorance, deny the immeasurable services rendered by migrants to their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

krash said:


> However, I believe this thread's and OP's intention is to silence those who, in their utter ignorance, deny the immeasurable services rendered by migrants to their country.


Nobody should be forced to pillage the deeds of the dead for livelihood or dignity of human existence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

HAIDER said:


> Isphani family also donated there building in Washinton DC , now its Pakistan embassy .
> 
> View attachment 664760



That building in the picture was built and then inaugurated in 2011. From 1951 till 2011 the embassy was located at the Francis B. Moran House which was also not owned by the Ispahani Family.

It might be the building which is the Pakistani Ambassador's official residence in Washington.


----------



## PakSword

*Mohammad Ikramullah* KCMG (hon), CIE ( Pakistan's first foreign secretary considered to be founder of foreign office)

Born into an aristocratic family in the princely state of Bhopal, Ikramullah served as a senior member in the Indian Civil Service for the Government of British India. He went on to join Jinnah's Partition Committee becoming Pakistan's first Secretary of State for Foreign Affairs and Ambassador to Canada, France, Portugal and the United Kingdom. He served as Advisor to the preparatory commissions of the United Nations in London and San Francisco, and at its first general assembly (1945-1946). Appointed Companion of the Order of the Indian Empire (1946). He had been nominated as Secretary-General of the Commonwealth at the time of his death. Married to Kolkata-born Shaista Suhrawardy, a writer and one of Pakistan's first two female members of Parliament.

After independence, he was appointed the first Foreign Secretary of Pakistan in 1947 by Jinnah himself. Ikramullah played key roles in establishing the Commonwealth Economic Committee and had been nominated as Secretary-General of the Commonwealth at the time of his death in 1963. 

His younger brother, Mohammad Hidayatullah, was Chief Justice of India from 1968–70, Vice President of India from 1979–84, and served as acting President of India twice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

krash said:


> Corrections for the minister. Orient Airways was a publicly traded private company and not owned by Mr. Ispahani. It was also not gifted to anyone by him since he could not. It was nationalised (through compensation) and merged with PIAC.
> 
> Furthermore, The Roosevelt Hotel never had anything to do with Mr. Ispahani, let alone being his gift to Pakistan. PIA leased the hotel in 1979 with an option to buy after 20 years. This option was exercised in 1999. The original deal had some private Saudi investment which was also paid off by PIA in 2005 bringing PIA's share in the hotel to 99%.
> 
> I have no idea where the minister is getting his information from.



Strange..Are you sure? Below tweet says it was though jointly owned but Mr. Ispahani was one of the member.

But he did offer his airline to Pakistan for national usage, didn't he?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982804653124571136
Regarding hotel, can you quote some references? 



krash said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but his ancestors hail from Qila Ahmadabad in Punjab Pakistan. His family moved from there to Karachi, then to Lahore, then to Pindi and then back to Karachi. Don't think they migrated from India to Pakistan.



Actually, I initially had a different title of thread "Contributions of Migrants and Urdu Speakers for Pakistan" but later it got changed by one Mod into current title. I intend to share of both - Migrants and their off springs as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

krash said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but his ancestors hail from Qila Ahmadabad in Punjab Pakistan. His family moved from there to Karachi, then to Lahore, then to Pindi and then back to Karachi. Don't think they migrated from India to Pakistan.



CORRECT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Zia-ul-Haq (12 August 1924 – 17 August 1988) was a Pakistani four-star general who became the sixth President of Pakistan after declaring martial law in 1977. He served as the head of state from 1978 until his death in 1988. He remains the country’s longest-serving head of state.

Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq
محمد ضیاء الحق
Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq (Pakistan president).jpg
Zia as president, circa 1985
6th President of Pakistan
In office
16 September 1978 – 17 August 1988
Prime Minister
Muhammad Khan Junejo
Preceded by
Fazal Ilahi Chaudhry
Succeeded by
Ghulam Ishaq Khan
Chief of Army Staff
In office
1 March 1976 – 17 August 1988
Preceded by
Tikka Khan
Succeeded by
Mirza Aslam Beg
Personal details
Born
12 August 1924
Jalandhar, Punjab, British India
(now in Punjab, India)
Died
17 August 1988 (aged 64)
Bahawalpur, Punjab, Pakistan
Cause of death
Airplane crash
Resting place
Faisal Mosque, Islamabad
Nationality
British Indian (1924–1947)
Pakistani (1947–1988)
Spouse(s)
Begum Shafiq Zia (1950–1988; his death)[1]
Children
5 (including Muhammad Ijaz-ul-Haq)
Alma mater
St. Stephen's College, Delhi
United States Army Command and General Staff College
Military service
Allegiance
British India
Pakistan
Branch/service
British Indian Army
Pakistan Army
Years of service
1943–1988
Rank
OF-9 Pakistan Army.svg General
Unit
22 Cavalry, Army Armoured Corps (PA – 1810)
Commands
2nd Independent Armoured Brigade
1st Armoured Division
II Strike Corps
Chief of Army Staff
Battles/wars
World War II
Indo-Pakistani War of 1965
Indo-Pakistani War of 1971
Soviet–Afghan War
Educated at Delhi University, Zia saw action in World War II as a British Indian Army officer in Burma and Malaya, before opting for Pakistan in 1947 and fighting as a tank commander in the Indo-Pakistani War of 1965. In 1970, he led a military training mission to Jordan, proving instrumental to defeating the Black September insurgency against King Hussein.[2] In recognition, Prime Minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto appointed Zia Chief of Army Staff in 1976.[3] Following civil disorder, Zia deposed Bhutto in a military coup and declared martial law on 5 July 1977.[4] Bhutto was controversially tried by the Supreme Court and executed less than two years later, for allegedly authorising the murder of Nawab Muhammad Ahmed Khan Kasuri, a political opponent.[5]

Assuming the presidency in 1978, Zia played a major role in the Soviet–Afghan War. Backed by the United States and Saudi Arabia, Zia systematically coordinated the Afghan mujahideen against the Soviet occupation throughout the 1980s.[6][7] This culminated in the Soviet Union's withdrawal in 1989, but also led to the proliferation of millions of refugees, with heroin and weaponry into Pakistan's frontier province. On the foreign front, Zia also bolstered ties with China and the United States, and emphasised Pakistan's role in the Islamic world, while relations with India worsened amid the Siachen conflict and accusations that Pakistan was aiding the Khalistan movement. Domestically, Zia passed broad-ranging legislation as part of Pakistan's Islamization, curbed civil liberties, and heightened press censorship.[8] He also escalated Pakistan's atomic bomb project, and instituted industrialisation and deregulation, helping Pakistan's economy become the fastest-growing in South Asia.[9] Averaged over Zia's rule, GDP growth was the highest in the country's history.[10]

After lifting martial law and holding non-partisan elections in 1985, Zia appointed Muhammad Khan Junejo Prime Minister but accumulated more presidential powers via the Eighth Amendment to the Constitution.[11] After Junejo signed the Geneva Accords in 1988 against Zia's wishes, and called for an inquiry into the Ojhri Camp disaster, Zia dismissed Junejo's government and announced fresh elections in November 1988. He was killed along with several of his top military officials and two American diplomats in a mysterious plane crash near Bahawalpur on 17 August 1988. To this day, Zia remains a polarising figure in Pakistan's history, credited for preventing wider Soviet incursions into the region as well as economic prosperity, but decried for weakening democratic institutions and passing laws encouraging religious intolerance.[12][13] He is also cited for promoting the early political career of Nawaz Sharif, who would be thrice elected Prime Minister.[14][15]


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Mentee said:


> Zia-ul-Haq (12 August 1924 – 17 August 1988) was a Pakistani four-star general who became the sixth President of Pakistan after declaring martial law in 1977. He served as the head of state from 1978 until his death in 1988. He remains the country’s longest-serving head of state.
> 
> Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq
> محمد ضیاء الحق
> Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq (Pakistan president).jpg
> Zia as president, circa 1985
> 6th President of Pakistan
> In office
> 16 September 1978 – 17 August 1988
> Prime Minister
> Muhammad Khan Junejo
> Preceded by
> Fazal Ilahi Chaudhry
> Succeeded by
> Ghulam Ishaq Khan
> Chief of Army Staff
> In office
> 1 March 1976 – 17 August 1988
> Preceded by
> Tikka Khan
> Succeeded by
> Mirza Aslam Beg
> Personal details
> Born
> 12 August 1924
> Jalandhar, Punjab, British India
> (now in Punjab, India)
> Died
> 17 August 1988 (aged 64)
> Bahawalpur, Punjab, Pakistan
> Cause of death
> Airplane crash
> Resting place
> Faisal Mosque, Islamabad
> Nationality
> British Indian (1924–1947)
> Pakistani (1947–1988)
> Spouse(s)
> Begum Shafiq Zia (1950–1988; his death)[1]
> Children
> 5 (including Muhammad Ijaz-ul-Haq)
> Alma mater
> St. Stephen's College, Delhi
> United States Army Command and General Staff College
> Military service
> Allegiance
> British India
> Pakistan
> Branch/service
> British Indian Army
> Pakistan Army
> Years of service
> 1943–1988
> Rank
> OF-9 Pakistan Army.svg General
> Unit
> 22 Cavalry, Army Armoured Corps (PA – 1810)
> Commands
> 2nd Independent Armoured Brigade
> 1st Armoured Division
> II Strike Corps
> Chief of Army Staff
> Battles/wars
> World War II
> Indo-Pakistani War of 1965
> Indo-Pakistani War of 1971
> Soviet–Afghan War
> Educated at Delhi University, Zia saw action in World War II as a British Indian Army officer in Burma and Malaya, before opting for Pakistan in 1947 and fighting as a tank commander in the Indo-Pakistani War of 1965. In 1970, he led a military training mission to Jordan, proving instrumental to defeating the Black September insurgency against King Hussein.[2] In recognition, Prime Minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto appointed Zia Chief of Army Staff in 1976.[3] Following civil disorder, Zia deposed Bhutto in a military coup and declared martial law on 5 July 1977.[4] Bhutto was controversially tried by the Supreme Court and executed less than two years later, for allegedly authorising the murder of Nawab Muhammad Ahmed Khan Kasuri, a political opponent.[5]
> 
> Assuming the presidency in 1978, Zia played a major role in the Soviet–Afghan War. Backed by the United States and Saudi Arabia, Zia systematically coordinated the Afghan mujahideen against the Soviet occupation throughout the 1980s.[6][7] This culminated in the Soviet Union's withdrawal in 1989, but also led to the proliferation of millions of refugees, with heroin and weaponry into Pakistan's frontier province. On the foreign front, Zia also bolstered ties with China and the United States, and emphasised Pakistan's role in the Islamic world, while relations with India worsened amid the Siachen conflict and accusations that Pakistan was aiding the Khalistan movement. Domestically, Zia passed broad-ranging legislation as part of Pakistan's Islamization, curbed civil liberties, and heightened press censorship.[8] He also escalated Pakistan's atomic bomb project, and instituted industrialisation and deregulation, helping Pakistan's economy become the fastest-growing in South Asia.[9] Averaged over Zia's rule, GDP growth was the highest in the country's history.[10]
> 
> After lifting martial law and holding non-partisan elections in 1985, Zia appointed Muhammad Khan Junejo Prime Minister but accumulated more presidential powers via the Eighth Amendment to the Constitution.[11] After Junejo signed the Geneva Accords in 1988 against Zia's wishes, and called for an inquiry into the Ojhri Camp disaster, Zia dismissed Junejo's government and announced fresh elections in November 1988. He was killed along with several of his top military officials and two American diplomats in a mysterious plane crash near Bahawalpur on 17 August 1988. To this day, Zia remains a polarising figure in Pakistan's history, credited for preventing wider Soviet incursions into the region as well as economic prosperity, but decried for weakening democratic institutions and passing laws encouraging religious intolerance.[12][13] He is also cited for promoting the early political career of Nawaz Sharif, who would be thrice elected Prime Minister.[14][15]


Is it a parody? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## krash

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Strange..Are you sure? Below tweet says it was though jointly owned but Mr. Ispahani was one of the member.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982804653124571136



She is correct. It was started as a joint business venture by the Ispahani and the Adamjee groups. There were other business groups involved as well, e.g. the Arag group. However, it was started as a public business venture. Common practice, even today. The stock was floated in 1944 against a share capital of Rs10 million. It was bought across the subcontinent, apparently by Quid-e-Azam as well.



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> But he did offer his airline to Pakistan for national usage, didn't he?



Its merger with PIA was proposed and offered by the government of Pakistan. There's a misconception that PIA was a re-branding of Orient Airways. PIA was formed in 1951 as a government department after the proposal and plan of a national carrier was put forth soon after independence. It was then proposed that all the existing and upcoming small private carriers should be nationalised and merged into PIA, after which government funds would be injected to grow it into a carrier large enough to satisfy the country's needs. Apart from Orient, there were other private carriers during the 1947-1955 period as well, e.g. Pak Air and Air Pakistan Ltd. All these private carriers and ventures were then approached by the government and offered merger proposals. Orient merged with PIA in 1953 but kept flying under its own banner until 1955, after which all operations were taken over by PIA. Orient's shareholders received a 40 percent interest in PIA from the merger. It was a textbook business merger and not a gift in anyway. People usually get confused from the term "nationalisation" due to Bhutto's doings.

The above does not in any way take anything away from the services the Ispahanis have rendered for Pakistan, which are too many to list.



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Regarding hotel, can you quote some references?



Of course. There was a bit of drama around the sale as well. The Hotel was worth many times more than what was originally agreed in the 1979 lease agreement, so the owner demanded more. He lost the case in court.

"* It was a good deal gone bad for the Milsteins and a windfall for the Pakistanis, who had lost money on the hotel nearly every year since they took it over in 1979, under a lease with an option to buy in 20 years. They now own a major hotel at one of Manhattan's best corners, Madison Avenue and 45th Street. "*

Judge Rules Against Milsteins in Roosevelt Hotel Dispute

*"At first, the Pakistani airline, in partnership with Saudi Prince Faisal bin Khalid, only leased the hotel. But, in 1999, the partners exercised an option to buy the property from Manhattan developer Paul Milstein for $36.5 million, a sum that Mr. Milstein unsuccessfully contested in court, asserting the site was ultimately worth a whole lot more—as much as $250 million."*

Roosevelt Hotel’s Rough Ride Toward Sale Could Be A Lot of Bull Moose

*" Under a memorandum of understanding signed on 2nd May this year in Dubai between HRH Prince Faisal, PIAC Managing Director Tariq Kirmani and Managing Director PIA Investments Company Ltd. Aslam R. Khan, PIAC will get 100 percent ownership of two hotels, namely, Roosevelt, New York, and Scribe, Paris. The third hotel, which is in Saudi Arabia, the Minhal Holiday Inn, Riyadh will be 100 percent owned by HRH Prince Faisal. PIAC will also pay $40 million to Prince Faisal. "*

https://fp.brecorder.com/2005/06/20050622285497/

Was not expecting to find the NYT newspaper article from 1979.






Pakistan Airlines Leases the Roosevelt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Asalam Alikum,
> 
> The thread of title says it all - You are here to LEARN about the SACRIFICES and CONTRIBUTION of Urdu Speakers and other Migrants (Memon, Gujrati etc) towards PAKISTAN.
> 
> Despite being ONLY 8%-10% of whole Pakistani population, the GIGANTIC efforts, sweat and blood was given by Migrants at EVERY need of the hour, UNQUESTIONED.
> 
> May be that's why Karachi and Urdu speakers are always taken for granted...Well, that's another topic.
> 
> I am honored to be the first guy to start this kind of thread. Being from Karachi myself, I take ABSOLUTE pride of being part of such civilized and educated community who can also actually FIGHT, if need arises, against all odds. There's always a fighting and daring instinct in our blood....We are the SURVIVORS and WINNERS - made this country, traveled all way long, settled in Karachi and urban areas of Sindh and turned them into such a heaven that every other ethnicity left speechless and stunned.
> 
> As of now, we are probably in our worst phase but guess what, good times will come and this SHALL too pass, Insha Allah
> 
> So, you guys can definitely take part in this thread and can discuss and talk and post all personalities from migrants/Urdu Speaking background who did some for Pakistan.
> 
> ------------
> ------------
> 
> For me, I will start from him - the most respected ; Mr. Edhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Born: February 28, 1928, Bantva, India
> Died: July 8, 2016, Karachi
> 
> Abdul Sattar Edhi was a Pakistani philanthropist, ascetic, and humanitarian who founded the Edhi Foundation, which runs the *world's largest volunteer ambulance network,* along with various homeless shelters, animal shelters, rehabilitation centres, and orphanages across Pakistan.
> 
> He died on 8 July 2016 at the age of 88 due to complete kidney failure after having been placed on a ventilator. One of his last wishes was that his organs be donated for the use of the needy but due to his poor health, only his corneas were suitable for later use in donation. He was laid to rest at Edhi Village in Karachi.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdul_Sattar_Edhi#




You seemed to have got your facts wrong:-
" *After* *partition*, there were 330 million people in India, 30 million in West *Pakistan*, and 30 million people in East *Pakistan* (now Bangladesh)." [ citation needed ] Once the boundaries were established, about 14.5 million people crossed the borders to what they hoped was the relative safety of religious majority. "

That makes "Muhajirs" 33% of the population who were spread out into Punjab and Sindh. You seem to be only counting the Urdu speakers in Sindh and discounting the ones in Punjab who have assimilated well into the province but who still identify themselves as "Urdu speaking".


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

krash said:


> She is correct. It was started as a joint business venture by the Ispahani and the Adamjee groups. There were other business groups involved as well, e.g. the Arag group. However, it was started as a public business venture. Common practice, even today. The stock was floated in 1944 against a share capital of Rs10 million. It was bought across the subcontinent, apparently by Quid-e-Azam as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Its merger with PIA was proposed and offered by the government of Pakistan. There's a misconception that PIA was a re-branding of Orient Airways. PIA was formed in 1951 as a government department after the proposal and plan of a national carrier was put forth soon after independence. It was then proposed that all the existing and upcoming small private carriers should be nationalised and merged into PIA, after which government funds would be injected to grow it into a carrier large enough to satisfy the country's needs. Apart from Orient, there were other private carriers during the 1947-1955 period as well, e.g. Pak Air and Air Pakistan Ltd. All these private carriers and ventures were then approached by the government and offered merger proposals. Orient merged with PIA in 1953 but kept flying under its own banner until 1955, after which all operations were taken over by PIA. Orient's shareholders received a 40 percent interest in PIA from the merger. It was a textbook business merger and not a gift in anyway. People usually get confused from the term "nationalisation" due to Bhutto's doings.
> 
> The above does not in any way take anything away from the services the Ispahanis have rendered for Pakistan, which are too many to list.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. There was a bit of drama around the sale as well. The Hotel was worth many times more than what was originally agreed in the 1979 lease agreement, so the owner demanded more. He lost the case in court.
> 
> "* It was a good deal gone bad for the Milsteins and a windfall for the Pakistanis, who had lost money on the hotel nearly every year since they took it over in 1979, under a lease with an option to buy in 20 years. They now own a major hotel at one of Manhattan's best corners, Madison Avenue and 45th Street. "*
> 
> Judge Rules Against Milsteins in Roosevelt Hotel Dispute
> 
> *"At first, the Pakistani airline, in partnership with Saudi Prince Faisal bin Khalid, only leased the hotel. But, in 1999, the partners exercised an option to buy the property from Manhattan developer Paul Milstein for $36.5 million, a sum that Mr. Milstein unsuccessfully contested in court, asserting the site was ultimately worth a whole lot more—as much as $250 million."*
> 
> Roosevelt Hotel’s Rough Ride Toward Sale Could Be A Lot of Bull Moose
> 
> *" Under a memorandum of understanding signed on 2nd May this year in Dubai between HRH Prince Faisal, PIAC Managing Director Tariq Kirmani and Managing Director PIA Investments Company Ltd. Aslam R. Khan, PIAC will get 100 percent ownership of two hotels, namely, Roosevelt, New York, and Scribe, Paris. The third hotel, which is in Saudi Arabia, the Minhal Holiday Inn, Riyadh will be 100 percent owned by HRH Prince Faisal. PIAC will also pay $40 million to Prince Faisal. "*
> 
> https://fp.brecorder.com/2005/06/20050622285497/
> 
> Was not expecting to find the NYT newspaper article from 1979.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Airlines Leases the Roosevelt



Thanks, brother. I am really hoping that you continue to visit my this thread...My intention is surely not to exaggerate. Thanks again 

From now on, will take more time than usual to verify thoroughly before posting here 



khansaheeb said:


> You seemed to have got your facts wrong:-
> " *After* *partition*, there were 330 million people in India, 30 million in West *Pakistan*, and 30 million people in East *Pakistan* (now Bangladesh)." [ citation needed ] Once the boundaries were established, about 14.5 million people crossed the borders to what they hoped was the relative safety of religious majority. "
> 
> That makes "Muhajirs" 33% of the population who were spread out into Punjab and Sindh. You seem to be only counting the Urdu speakers in Sindh and discounting the ones in Punjab who have assimilated well into the province but who still identify themselves as "Urdu speaking".



I will surely try to cover Urdu speakers migrants of Punjab as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Blacklight 

Thanks for positive rating, sir. I am happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I will surely try to cover Urdu speakers migrants of Punjab as well.


Please do, my hometown Multan, maybe due to being city of Saints, has a decent share too. Although it is difficult to differentiate them now, due to them assimilating so well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## El Sidd

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> @Blacklight
> 
> Thanks for positive rating, sir. I am happy


So why didn't these people go to Balochistan or ehemalige NWFP? Why the river barrier could not be broken?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## m52k85

C.M.Latif:

Mr Latif established BECO in 1932, when he sold its first 10 shares to a lime merchant for Rs 10. In the early years, he worked almost single-handedly to build up the company from its first workshop in two rooms and a veranda. Over the course of the next forty years, and in spite of losing much of his business when he migrated to Pakistan at Partition, he built BECO into a stalwart of the engineering industry in Pakistan. 





__





Beco Peco







www.becopeco.com









__ https://www.facebook.com/ArchitectsofPakistan/posts/1420411074888361

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

For those who don't know, there is a long list of migrants from India who played a vital role in uplifting Peshawar University.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

HAIDER said:


> For those who don't know, there is a long list of migrants from India who played a vital role in uplifting Peshawar University.


Who? Bacha Khan Lakhnavis?


----------



## HAIDER

Bagheera said:


> Is it a parody?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


overall dictators are black-spot in Pak history...not worth discussing


----------



## krash

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> My intention is surely not to exaggerate. Thanks again
> 
> From now on, will take more time than usual to verify thoroughly before posting here



Not your fault. Who would expect an elected official, speaking on the floor, live on national TV to fabricate such ridiculous claims? This is how they fool us, all of them, all of us. I once heard a guy addressing a massive gathering say "If Punjab takes out all the electricity from the water, what will you water your crops with?"..... 

Anyway, I will continue to visit this thread because I want to learn of these men and women. Correcting the inaccuracies is purely academic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Sir Adamjee Haji Dawood Bawany (30 June 1880 – 27 January 1948) was a Pakistani businessman and philanthropist who founded Adamjee Group. He was also an activist in the Pakistan Movement.

On 27 August 1947, Mohammad Ali Jinnah's finance team approached Adamjee Dawood for help because India had not released the share of funds due to Pakistan. So, the newly created country Pakistan was in financial trouble. Adamjee Haji Dawood wrote a 'blank cheque' secured against all his industrial assets and personal wealth which enabled the country to handle its financial crisis successfully. 

Born: June 30, 1880, Jetpur, India
Died: January 27, 1948, Karachi

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adamjee_Haji_Dawood

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Born: 1899, Bantva, India
Died: January 2, 2002, Karachi

*Seth Ahmad Dawood* (1899 – 2 January 2002) was a Pakistani industrialist, pioneer merchant and a philanthropist. He was the founder of the Dawood Group and Dawood Foundation which established a college, Dawood Engineering College, named after him.

Born in Bantva, Kathiawar peninsula in Saurashtra (region), Gujarat, British India, to a Memon family, Ahmed got introduced to business basics at an early age through working at his grandfather's shop of cotton yarn and various utilities. In 1920, he established his own shop in Bombay and succeeded in establishing a trading house there that dealt in commodities, textiles, jute and yarn. 

He migrated to Karachi, Pakistan in 1947 and initiated a number of industrial projects in East and West Pakistan upon the appeal and encouragement of Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of then new state of Pakistan in 1947. Dawood Group's Karnaphuli Paper Mills used to meet the newsprint requirements of Pakistan before separation of East Pakistan in 1971. 

Ahmed Dawood and _Dawood Group_ of companies had played a key role in industrializing of Karachi city of Pakistan.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahmad_Dawood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

*Abu Bakr Ahmad Haleem *(Urdu: ابو بكر احمد حليم; commonly known as *A. B. A. Haleem*) (1897 – 20 April 1975) was an influential and pioneering Pakistani political scientist and the first vice-chancellor of Karachi University in 1951 and served in that position for 6 years. Before that, he was appointed the first vice-chancellor of the University of Sindh in 1947 and served in that position for 4 years until 1951. He spent most of his career teaching political science at the Karachi University and is regarded as having been "*the influential political scientist*" of Pakistan.


After the establishment of Pakistan in 1947, Haleem was appointed the first Vice-Chancellor of Sindh University at the behest of Jinnah; later he would be ascended as the first Vice-Chancellor of Karachi University also, in 1951. He left the post of Pro Vice-Chancellor of Aligarh Muslim University to join as Vice- Chancellor of Sindh University in 1947. He was also elected to the house of central province on Muslim League ticket. He continued his teaching on political science at Karachi University until he was appointed leading member of Council of Islamic Ideology (CII) in 1965 by the Government of Pakistan. In 1970, he became chairman of Pakistan Institute of International Affairs (PIIA) which he chaired until 1974. In 1975, he once returned to Karachi University to teach political science which he remained associated with until his death on 20 April 1975.

His sons Muggan Haleem and Tariq Haleem are reputed entrepreneurs of Karachi. Tariq Haleem is Chairman of Standing Committee on Port Services and Shipping of Federation of Pakistani Chambers of Commerce and Industries (FPCCI).


Born: March 1, 1897, Bihar, India
Died: April 20, 1975, Karachi
Citizenship: Pakistan
Field: Political Science
Education: University of Oxford, Patna University

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abu_Bakr_Ahmad_Haleem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

*Abdur Rahman Hye* (Urdu: عبد الرحمن حئ‎; 17 December 1919 – 18 September 2008), popularly known as *A.R. Hye*, was a Pakistani architect and a pioneer of institutional architectures in Pakistan. 

After graduating from Sir J.J. College of Architecture, Bombay before the independence of Pakistan in 1947, A.R. Hye travelled aboard ocean liner SS Ile de France from Bombay to the United Kingdom on a trip which in those days took three weeks on the ship, and later took him seven years in United Kingdom to train as an architect. He received his architecture degree from the University of Edinburgh in 1951 and was admitted to the membership of the Royal Institute of British Architects (RIBA). He received some of his early education in Hyderabad State when his family moved there temporarily.

He arrived in Europe after World War II, and witnessed first-hand the reconstruction of Europe. This experience influenced his architecture and his philosophy, and once he returned home he specialised in using indigenous resources to provide maximum comfort. He used natural ventilation, strategic placement of windows, courtyards and overhangs and used wind flow in some designs to provide natural protection against harsh exterior climate conditions. Those days he was one of the few qualified architects in his newly independent country. In 1952, after his return from the UK, A.R. Hye married Qudsia. They have three children: Laique, Fatimah wife of Syed Waliullah Husaini, and Ayesha wife of Kazi Zulkader Siddiqui.

While A.R. Hye was in the UK, when Pakistan gained independence in 1947. Hye moved to East Pakistan after his return, where his education and background gave him the opportunity to use his skills to influence the architectural landscape of his country at a very early stage. A.R. Hye is considered the father of Institutional Architecture in Pakistan.

His first major assignment in East Pakistan was to design and build the infrastructure of the new country. Thus in the 1950s, early in his career, Hye became the Chief Town planner of the port city of Chittagong. In this capacity, he was responsible for working on the master plan of Chittagong Township and Cox's Bazaar. He also worked as Architect Planner in Dhaka.

In 1958 he moved to West Pakistan, and joined the Government in 1959 to become the first Chief Architect of the Government of West Pakistan. He was responsible for the architectural design of all government buildings in the cities and towns of West Pakistan, including Karachi, Lahore, Rawalpindi, Peshawar, Quetta, Multan, Jhelum, Bahawalpur, Sialkot, Gujrat, Mardan, Faisalabad, Sahiwal, Hyderabad, Mianwali, and Kalabagh. He remained in this position until West Pakistan was broken into four provinces, after the resignation of President Ayub Khan. Thereafter, he was asked to become the Chief Architect of the Government of Punjab, the largest of the four provinces.

In 1967 till 1971, Hye acted as the "chief architect" for the Generals Combatant Headquarter (GHQ), designing the entire GHQ buildings and associated areas for the military's staff services. Based in Lahore, he remained in that position until his retirement from government service in 1981. Many of his designs were built in the early 80's after his retirement.

As Chief Architect of West Pakistan and Punjab, his designs included colleges, schools, polytechnic institutions - Dhaka Polytechnic Institute, hospitals, housing schemes and townships. During this period, he designed more buildings than any other architect of his era in Pakistan. The best known of his projects is the Bahawalpur Medical College, now renamed Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, in Bahawalpur. His projects also included many Tehsil Hospitals.

Upon his retirement from service in 1981, A.R. Hye spent a few years travelling and living in the USA. After 1995 he lived a retired life in Islamabad in a house designed by himself, dying on 18 September 2008.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdur_Rahman_Hye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Just to put things in perspective before the thread gets hijacked by an certain extremist group, the migration to Karachi was a fraction of actual migration that happened across the Punjab border around the independence day, those were the people who gave most sacrifices. Migration continued until 1954, and a lot of late comers took their time to sell of their properties in India, move to Pakistan and then falsely claimed the the losses and got compensated too. All historic facts.




PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Asalam Alikum,
> 
> The thread of title says it all - You are here to LEARN about the SACRIFICES and CONTRIBUTION of Urdu Speakers and other Migrants (Memon, Gujrati etc) towards PAKISTAN.
> 
> Despite being ONLY 8%-10% of whole Pakistani population, the GIGANTIC efforts, sweat and blood was given by Migrants at EVERY need of the hour, UNQUESTIONED.
> 
> May be that's why Karachi and Urdu speakers are always taken for granted...Well, that's another topic.
> 
> I am honored to be the first guy to start this kind of thread. Being from Karachi myself, I take ABSOLUTE pride of being part of such civilized and educated community who can also actually FIGHT, if need arises, against all odds. There's always a fighting and daring instinct in our blood....We are the SURVIVORS and WINNERS - made this country, traveled all way long, settled in Karachi and urban areas of Sindh and turned them into such a heaven that every other ethnicity left speechless and stunned.
> 
> As of now, we are probably in our worst phase but guess what, good times will come and this SHALL too pass, Insha Allah
> 
> So, you guys can definitely take part in this thread and can discuss and talk and post all personalities from migrants/Urdu Speaking background who did some for Pakistan.
> 
> ------------
> ------------
> 
> For me, I will start from him - the most respected ; Mr. Edhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Born: February 28, 1928, Bantva, India
> Died: July 8, 2016, Karachi
> 
> Abdul Sattar Edhi was a Pakistani philanthropist, ascetic, and humanitarian who founded the Edhi Foundation, which runs the *world's largest volunteer ambulance network,* along with various homeless shelters, animal shelters, rehabilitation centres, and orphanages across Pakistan.
> 
> He died on 8 July 2016 at the age of 88 due to complete kidney failure after having been placed on a ventilator. One of his last wishes was that his organs be donated for the use of the needy but due to his poor health, only his corneas were suitable for later use in donation. He was laid to rest at Edhi Village in Karachi.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdul_Sattar_Edhi#

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Thorough Pro said:


> Just to put things in perspective before the thread gets hijacked by an certain extremist group, the migration to Karachi was a fraction of actual migration that happened across the Punjab border around the independence day, those were the people who gave most sacrifices. Migration continued until 1954, and a lot of late comers took their time to sell of their properties in India, move to Pakistan and then falsely claimed the the losses and got compensated too. All historic facts.



We can start another thread on this...

Some people may have claimed false ownership but that doesn't mean rest - the vast majority - did the same.

No one denied those Punjabi settlers from their rights in Pakistan/punjab.

Case of Sindh is different though.

This thread is not meant for this kinda discussion.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Nobody ever denied the rights to anyone, however ironically it was/is the majority of Urdu-speaking who think they own Karachi and no one else has the right to be in this city. But /i agree this is not the thread to discuss this topic here.



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> We can start another thread on this...
> 
> Some people may have claimed false ownership but that doesn't mean rest - the vast majority - did the same.
> 
> No one denied those Punjabi settlers from their rights in Pakistan/punjab.
> 
> Case of Sindh is different though.
> 
> This thread is not meant for this kinda discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Thorough Pro said:


> Just to put things in perspective before the thread gets hijacked by an certain extremist group, the migration to Karachi was a fraction of actual migration that happened across the Punjab border around the independence day, those were the people who gave most sacrifices. Migration continued until 1954, and a lot of late comers took their time to sell of their properties in India, move to Pakistan and then falsely claimed the the losses and got compensated too. All historic facts.


Here is fact fact. More than half the community that this thread referances migrated from India AFTER 1947. Indeed in the seven years from 1948-1955 more migrants arrived from India than the 1947 partition period. How can you claim you sacrificed when you moved to Pakistan years after it's establishment? I don't want to deviate from this thread but this fact should be noted. *Most* Urdu speakers arrived* years* after partition. The deluge only reduced after restrictions were imposed in 1955, full 8 years after the partition although even then significant flow continued.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

_Glossary: Immigrants means migrants from India. In-Migrants means migrants from within Pakistan._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Yes locked. I’ll be back on this.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Indus Pakistan said:


> How can you claim you sacrificed when you moved to Pakistan years after it's establishment?


because they left everything in India. their livelihoods, graves of their elders their homes. just because they only managed to migrate after the partition doesn't mean they didn't suffer. 
but this thread is about glass half full. 
about celebrating the part played by those who moved from India. for once let some discussion pass without fish market insults of our TV political talkshows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

